# ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2007)

*:flowers:+ من العادى جدا" أن يختار الشاب الفتاه التى يميل لها قلبه ويتمناها زوجه له ...........ويذهب لها بكل جراءه ليعلن لها حبه ورغبته فى الارتباط بها .........وان وافقته هذا الميل وهذا الحب ...تكمل القصه بالخطوبه والزواج ..................الى هنا والقصه عاديه وتحدث كل يوم  ...........وتتكرر من حولنا كثيرا"...........ولكن .............لو حدث العكس .............بمعنى لو أحبت فتاه شابا" ووجدت فيه كل الصفات التى تتمنى وجودها فى شريك حياتها ............ فى رأيك أيها الشاب ماذا تستطيع أن تفعل هذه البنت لتحقق امنيتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يعنى لو كانت احدى قريباتك أو جاراتك أو زميلاتك شعرت بالحب تجاهك  ............ماذا تريدها ان تفعل وتظل تحترمها ولا تسقط من نظرك ؟؟ لن أحيرك كثيرا" عليك الاختيار من بين هذه الاجابات :-
 + تكتم حبها مراعاة لتقاليد وعادات المجتمع ..................
+ لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى تشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عندك طبعا"هذا لو بادلتها انت مشاعرها . 
+تعترف بهذه المشاعر لصديق مشترك بينكما وهو يفعل ما يراه صوابا" . . 
+تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك .. 
+ تعمل على نسيانك وتحاول ان تتقبل أى بديل يعرض عليها الزواج .     
 ++++++++++++++++ على الشباب أختيار ما يلائمهم من الاجابات السابقه وعلى البنات ان تخبرنا لو كانت هى فى موقف هذه البنت ماذا ستفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل يا دونا احييكي عليه

هي مش هتقدر طبعا تحكم عليه انها بتحبه الا لو كان فيه نشاط معين يربطهم سوا واتعرفوا عن طريقه اكثر واكثر فا عن طريق النشاط ده اللي ممكن يكون خدمة / شغل اي كان توضحله اهتمامه بيه وبا اراءه وبطريقة حياته وبكل حاجة في حياته بس با اسلوب مش مفضوح ( واضحة عما اظن للبنات ) واكيد لو هو بيحبها او بيميل ناحيتها علي الاقل هيحس بالكلام ده ويبدا يتكلم اما بقي لو مش حس ولا عبرها يبقي خلاص مش بيميل ليها

وبعدين عايز اقولك حاجة البنات مش في حاجة للنصايح دي ( دول سوسة هههههههه )

شكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*+*

موضوع جميل يا دونا .. 

ولى مداخلة تفصيلية إن أراد المسيح في بعض الامور التى قد ننساها عند الحديث عن هذا الأمر ..

تحياتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا كوبتك ........ وصدقنى مش كل البنات سوسه زى ما انت بتقول هههههههههه ......بس اجابتك ممتازه واختيارك فيه كتير من الصح لكن ده لو فى عمل ما بيربطهم لكن لو هما مجرد اقارب او جيران مش عارفه ممكن البنت تعمل ايه وقتها ..............ميرسى يا كوبتك وربنا معاك .


----------



## marcelino (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك*


*حل صريح ومريح ومباشر جدا وكمان متحضر *

*بعيد عن التقاليد المتخلفه اللي بترجعنا لورا *

*شكرا علي طرح الموضوع ..*​


----------



## samer12 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

 سلام ونعمة 
ولو كنت ارى البنات في هذه الأيام أكثر جرئة من الشاب 
ولكن الحل الأنسب 
    لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى تشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عندك طبعا"هذا لو بادلتها انت مشاعرها .


----------



## mrmr120 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

انا لو مكان البنت دى 
هدارى حبى فى قلبى لان لو صرحتة انى بحبة او بميل لية 
اولا شكلى هيبقى وحش قدامة وانا طبعا مش هرضاها على نفسى 
لان حكاية ان البنت تصارح بكل الى جواها للواد يبقى بنت جريئة جداااااااااا
وكمان مينفعش تقول البنت لحد بحبك او تصارحة بحاجة حتى لو كانت جريئة 
وخصوصا لما يكون الواد دة قربها او جارها علشان ميحصلش مشاكل 
مع الاقرايب او الجيران 
وميرسى اوى اوى اوى للموضوع الحو دة يادونا 
وياكوبتك بية البنات مش سوس 
الولاد هما الى بيسطعبتوا​


----------



## emy (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

_انا رايى زيك بالظبط يا مرمر  انا لو حبيت واحد عمرى ما هروح اصرحه بحبى ده هفضل كاتمه فى نفسى _
_اولا لانى مش عارفه هبقى ازاى فى نظره لما اروح اقوله حاجه زى كده _
_تانيا علشان احنا هنا فى مجتمع تفكيره محدود دايما بنبص تحت رجلنا _
_انا هسيبها على ربنا هو اللى بيريده بيكون مهما كان رايى او اختيارى _
_مرسى خالص يا دونا على الموضوع ده _​


----------



## Ramzi (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*




> تعمل على نسيانك



هاد احسن حل ...

لانه انا شخصيا بحب انا ابلش بالحب ... لانه لو فشلت او ما لقيت الحب المتبادل ما رح تفرق معي كثير ... يعني بدايق شوية و خلاص
بس البنت لو عرضت حبها و ملقتش الحب المتبادل ... حتنجن .... حتختنق .... والسوسة حتشتغل ..... و انا مش ناقصنيي يا عم... اخلي البنت تروح لدكتور نفساني من ورايا 


دونا عودتينا على المواضيع الجميلة​


----------



## أرزنا (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح:*

*نحبوا ؟ لماذا؟ لأنه : مهضوم، مثقف، حلو ،  ما هو الذي يجعلني أحبه؟*
*طبعا سيكون هناك سبب... ولكن الحب مثل النور ، يظهر  من قلب صاحبه يضّوي على هدفه فاذا كان الهدف يعنيه الحب المرسل نحوه يستقبله ويتجاوب معه .*
*اشارات الحب كافية نحو الهدف ليفهم ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى ليك يا   Redemption  على التعليق وفى انتظار مداخلتك التفصيليه ليستفيد الجميع أكثر وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى لتعليقك على الموضوع يا Marcelino  وفيما تعتبر انت أن الصراحه هى الحل وهو طبعا" تفكير حضارى ولكن صدقنى هناك من سيعتبر انها وقاحه وجراءه غير مرغوب فيها من البنت ............ شكرا" وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى لتعليقك يا samer 12  واختيارك مناسب لو هناك مجال للتعامل بينهما ..........وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا مرموره وطبعا" رغم ان اختيارك فعلا" بيحفظ للبنت كرامتها ولكن طبعا" ده هيبقى مش حاجه سهله عليها أبدا" فكبت المشاعر وعدم البوح بها شىء فظيع ..........ومعلش يا مرموره  كوبتك عرف غلطته ومش هيقول كده تانى هههههههههههه ,,,,,,,,,,,,وربنا معاكى يا قمرايه .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى على التعليق يا ايمى وربنا يكملك بعقلك يا حبيبتى ............ وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا رمزى ده أنت اللى معو دنا دايما" على الردود الحلوه والظريفه وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا Sleiman 64  وفى الحقيقه لقد أعجبنى الرد جدا" ..........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

افتكر يادونا تقعد ساكتة وتنسى الحب وتريح دماغها علشان هى لو عملت اى حاجة تانى هتقل من نظر الولد بس على العموم هى بتبان في النظرات وطريقة التعامل 
واسمحيلي بس اقول لرمزى بلاش ياخد مقلب في نفسه ويفتكر ان البنات بتتعذب في بعده وتنتحر علشانه  هههههههههه :beee:​


----------



## bent_yaso3 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

مرسى كتير يا دونا على الموضوع المهم ده
بالتأكيد صعب جدا ان البنت تتكلم حتى فى المجتمعات المتحضره المبادره من الرجل
افضل واقيم 
لكن ممكن البنت تحس بالمشاعر الاول لازم الاول تختبر حبها وتتأكد انه حقيقى
بعد كده تبين مشاعرها بحكمه من غير ماتسئ لكرامتها لو لقت تجاوب من الشخص التانى تبعد شويه وتقرب شويه علشان ياخد هو كمان فرصته فى التفكير
والبدايه دوره هو لكن لو كان بيماطل وتصرفاته معاها شبه تصرفات المرتبطين من غير مايتكلم من حقها تواجهه وتسأله عن المبالغه دى لو جواه مشاعر بجد هايتكلم تجنبا لخسارتها


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

وحشتينى يا نونو .............. وجايز يكون عندك حق لانه في بعض الشباب هيقلقو من البنت اللى بتصرح بمشاعرها .........يبقى تخلى التصرفات هى اللى تعبر احسن ........... ميرسى ليكى يا قمرايه وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى ليكى يا بنت يسوع وأحييكى على طريقة تفكيرك الحكيم ......... وأنا معاكى فى كل اللى قلتيه .. وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## naderr (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضيعك  جميله  ولكن  محيرع  كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير

مش  عارف


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

الحيره اللى عندك يا نادر دى طبيعيه لانها بكل بساطه صراع ما بين عقل وتفكير الرجل الشرقى اللى بيرفض ان المرأه يكون من حقها التعبير عن مشاعرها للرجل بكل وضوح وما بين الرجل العصرى اللى ممكن يقول لنفسه عادى ما هو النهارده مبقاش فى فرق يعنى مش مهم مين اللى يصارح التانى الاول ......... دور جواك هتعرف مين اللى هينتصر على التانى ..............وميرسى لتعليقك وربنا  معاك .


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*+*

[quote=Dona Nabil;398384] + تعمل على نسيانك وتحاول ان تتقبل أى بديل يعرض عليها الزواج . ++++++++++++++++ [/quote]

أعتقد أن هذا هو الحل الصحيح لمشكلة هذه الفتاة .. لماذا ؟؟

لعدة أسباب أرجوا أن نقرأها* بتدقيق* ..

هذه الفتاة أحبتني .. أو أعُجبت بي .. و كون أنها تُحبني أو تعجب بي .. إذا هى تعرفنى من فترة ليست قليلة .. تراني و أراها .. تعرفني عن قُرب .. و بما أنني كشاب لم أصارحها بإعجابي نحوها .. إذاً هي حتماً ليست فى ذهني كحبيبة و شريكة حياتي .. فإذاً خير لهذه الفتاة أن تتغلب على تلك المشاعر لأنها ببساطة .. *مشاعرمن طرف واحد فقط* ..

فهل تظن هذه الفتاة أنها إن صارحت شخص  بحبها .. سيميل لها و يُحبها ؟؟!!! .. 

و الحقيقة أنني ضد من يسمي أن إقدام الفتاة على المصارحة بحبها لشخص ما .. هو تحضر و رقى .. للاسف لا .. فهو قلة حياء .. و فقدان لطبيعة الفتاة .. و محاولة تقليدها الرجل بصورة غبية .. بل أنه قد يكون (( نقص )) فى نفسية الفتاة .. بالاضافة إلى أن هذا التصرف - إن كُلل بالزواج - سيشعر الرجل فيما بعد بأنه ( الثاني فى البيت ) .. و هذا ليس نقصاً فى الرجل .. و لكنه فعل مخالف لطبيعة المرأة و لطبيعة الرجل الذى خلقه الله قائداً للأسرة و رأساً للمرأة .

لن أوافق إطلاقاً أن أقترن بفتاة جاءت إلىّ بكل جراءة و صارحتني بحبها .. ليس لأنني متزمت .. بل لأنني أنظر إلى الامور من عمقها .. و أتأمل فى معانيها الخفية .

*أنوثة المرأة تتدفق فى خجلها .. فى حيائها  .. هذا يُضفي إليها جمال فوق جمالها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

أولا" أشكرك على التعليق وعلى شرح وجهة نظرك بكل وضوح وأنا معك فى ان معظم  جمال البنت  يكمن فى جمالها وأخلاقها ..........ولكن أخشى ان تتسرع البنت وتقبل أى شخص كزوج و يكون التسرع نتيجته حياه بائسه ليس لها حل ............ ولذلك أرى ان كانت البنت قد صرفت نظر عن الشخص الذى احبته لانه لا يبادلها المشاعر كما وضحت أ نت .........عليها أن تصبر وتنتظر ولا تختار بعشوائيه لما فى الامر من خطوره وسيأتى لها من يقدرها ويستحقها وسيكون أيضا" من أختيارها عندما توافق عليه .......... شكرا" لك وربنا معاك .


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى تشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عندى طبعا

ولو فشلت فى كده تلجاء للفكره التانيه تعترف بهذه المشاعر لصديق او صديقه مشترك/ه  بينكما وهو يفعل ما يراه صوابا


وانا عن نفسى هقدر ده او ده


شكرا يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا كاجو  ....تفكير سليم وحضارى ..........بأحييك عليه وربنا معاك .


----------



## asula (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضوع كثير حلو ومهم وكثير بيحصل
كثير بنات بيعجبو بالشباب بس الحل شنو؟؟
الحل انها تجذبه الها بدون ما يحس من خلال شخصيتها وكلامها وطبعا تعتمد على ذكائها 
والاهم من هذا هو الصلاة لطلب العون من الرب يسوع
واذا حس الشاب انه بيحبها خير على خير
ولو نص الشباب ما يحسو ههههههههههههه الا اذا هو حب 
بس اذا لا يفضل ان تنسحب لان صعب البنت تقول للشاب احبك وهو ما له مشاعر تجاهها
والرب يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا اسيل يا حبيبتى ووحشتينى ..........  ورأيك عجبنى خاصة" ان نص الشباب ما بيحسو هههههههه ............ميرسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## بنت الراعى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جامد اووووى
و من رايى
ان البنت طبعا متصارحش الولد بحبها لانها هتقل فى نظره حتى لو كان بيحبها و اتجوزها برده مش هينسى انها هى اللى بدات 
لكن هى ممكن توضح له بتصرفاتها و حتى لو حاولت انها تخفى مشاعرها برضه هتبان و هو لو حس بيها يبقى على خيرة الله لكن لو محسش يبقى اكيد دى مش ارادة ربنا
بس المشكلة هنا لو هى مش بتتعامل معاه يعنى مثلا شافته مرة او اتنين وسط مجموعة سواء كانت فى الكنيسة او اى مكان تانى اعجبت بيه و بشخصيته اللى حسيتها جواه و اللى بانت فى المرتين دوووول او مثلا لاحظت انه مؤدب و يعرف ربنا
تعمل ايه بقى ؟؟؟؟ 
اذا كانت حتى مش بتسلم عليه و ازاى توضحله مشاعرها ؟؟؟؟
و لا تروحله و تقوله احب اتعرف
هههههههه
بجد حاجة تحير:smil14:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

ما هو ده السؤال اللى مش لاقيه له اجابه حتى من الشباب نفسهم لو البنت شعرت بحب تجاه شخص ليس بينهما تعامل مباشر أيه اللى البنت مفروض تعمله مع حفظ كرامتها لكى تشعر هذا الشخص بحبها له ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وميرسى لتعليقك يا بنت الراعى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## gigi angel (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

على فكره  الموضوع ده حصل مع صحابى كتير لكن الولاد بيقبلوا الموضوع ده ب
رد جامد اوىىى


----------



## moto2007 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

اهلا بالجميع 
عندى رد ممكن يتقبل وممكن لاء
فى الأول لو هما الأثنين بيروحوا كنيسة واحدة تروح البنت للقسيس او الكاهن او الخادم الماسك الكنيسة 
وتحكيلة الموضوع وتفهمة يلمح للبتحبة عنها مع مراعاة عدم الكلام عن قعدتها مع الخادم وبعد كدة لو الشاب
اعجب بيها هيروح يكلمها ، وهى بكدة لمحت للخادم وبالطبع هيثق فى كلامها لأنها متهورتش وراحت اتكلمت مع الشخص المعجبة بية وبتحبة مباشرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



germen قال:


> على فكره  الموضوع ده حصل مع صحابى كتير لكن الولاد بيقبلوا الموضوع ده ب
> رد جامد اوىىى



 اللى فهمته من كلامك ان فى عدم قبول من الشباب للبنت التى قد تعلن عن حبها وده شىء عادى فى المجتمع الشرقى الذى نعيش فيه ..........وميرسى ليكى يا جيرمين على التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



moto2007 قال:


> اهلا بالجميع
> عندى رد ممكن يتقبل وممكن لاء
> فى الأول لو هما الأثنين بيروحوا كنيسة واحدة تروح البنت للقسيس او الكاهن او الخادم الماسك الكنيسة
> وتحكيلة الموضوع وتفهمة يلمح للبتحبة عنها مع مراعاة عدم الكلام عن قعدتها مع الخادم وبعد كدة لو الشاب
> اعجب بيها هيروح يكلمها ، وهى بكدة لمحت للخادم وبالطبع هيثق فى كلامها لأنها متهورتش وراحت اتكلمت مع الشخص المعجبة بية وبتحبة مباشرة



+ أعتقد انه حل سليم ومعقول بس ده لو بتجمعهم كنيسه واحده ولو كانت ثقتها كبيره فى الخادم التى تتحدث معه عن موضوع حساس كهذا ........أشكرك يا moto2007 وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## gigi angel (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

شكرا على ردك على بس معنى كده خطا ان البنت تعترف بحبها للولد علشان محدش بيقدر الحب ده ويسخرون منه  ومرسى ليكى 
Dona Nabil
   وربنا يعوض تعبك 
:ab4:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



germen قال:


> شكرا على ردك على بس معنى كده خطا ان البنت تعترف بحبها للولد علشان محدش بيقدر الحب ده ويسخرون منه  ومرسى ليكى
> Dona Nabil
> وربنا يعوض تعبك
> :ab4:



+ طبعا" هو المفروض ان البنت تحافظ على كرامتها ولا تعرض نفسها لا لسخريه ولا لموقف محرج وعلشان كده احنا بنشوف ازاى البنت تقدر  تعرف الشاب ده بيفكر فيها ولا لا.......... فى ناس اقترحت ان تعبر بافعالها معه دون الكلام المباشر وفى ناس شافت انه ممكن وساطة خادم أو الاب الكاهن ده لو هما زملاء فى كنيسه واحد ه ولسه الموضوع محتاج أراء جديده ........ميرسى يا جيرمين وربنا معاكى .


----------



## بنت الراعى (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

عندك حق ياريت الشباب نعرفهم رايهم اكتر فى الحالة دى
مستنييييييين


----------



## farawala (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

هاى Dona
لا أفضل ان تبدأ هى باعلان حبها لة عن طريق الكلام ولكن عن طريق الأفعال فأذا احس بها فسوف يبدأ هو وأذا لم يشعر بحبها بعد ذلك فلأفضل ان تتركة


----------



## farawala (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

هاى Moto
على ما اعتقد ان الكاهن ليس لدية الوقت الكافى لمثل هذة المواضيع واذا اهتم الكاهن بمثل هذة المسائل لن يجد وقت ليقوم بمتطلبات ومهام الكنيسة لانة يوجد الكثير مما يعانون من هذة المشكلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



بنت الراعى قال:


> عندك حق ياريت الشباب نعرفهم رايهم اكتر فى الحالة دى
> مستنييييييين



+  أدينا مستنين يا بنت الراعى بس أصله الموضوع محرج بالنسبه لهم ومحتاج تفكير .........ميرسى لتعليقك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> هاى Dona
> لا أفضل ان تبدأ هى باعلان حبها لة عن طريق الكلام ولكن عن طريق الأفعال فأذا احس بها فسوف يبدأ هو وأذا لم يشعر بحبها بعد ذلك فلأفضل ان تتركة



+ رد عاقل وحكيم  ............ميرسى ليكى يا فراوله يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> هاى Moto
> على ما اعتقد ان الكاهن ليس لدية الوقت الكافى لمثل هذة المواضيع واذا اهتم الكاهن بمثل هذة المسائل لن يجد وقت ليقوم بمتطلبات ومهام الكنيسة لانة يوجد الكثير مما يعانون من هذة المشكلة



+عندك حق ...... ولكن ممكن يكون ده دور الخادم مع الحرص على اختياره ليكون أمين على السر ولا يسبب مشاكل ..........وشكرا" ليكى مره تانيه والحقيقه انا رديت علشان خفت موتو ميكنش متابع وربنا معاكى .


----------



## farawala (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> +عندك حق ...... ولكن ممكن يكون ده دور الخادم مع الحرص على اختياره ليكون أمين على السر ولا يسبب مشاكل ..........وشكرا" ليكى مره تانيه والحقيقه انا رديت علشان خفت موتو ميكنش متابع وربنا معاكى .



هاى Dona
لا يجب ان يتدخل حتى الخادم فى مثل هذة المسائل انها مشكلة خاصة ببينك وبين من تحبية. لا تضعى ثقتك فى احد غير نفسك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> هاى Dona
> لا يجب ان يتدخل حتى الخادم فى مثل هذة المسائل انها مشكلة خاصة ببينك وبين من تحبية. لا تضعى ثقتك فى احد غير نفسك



+ أحيانا" الانسان يحتاج فى بعض المواضيع لمساعدة شخص أمين يعتمد عليه ولذلك واذا كان هناك خادم أو خادمه بهذه المواصفات فلا ضرر من أن يكون موضع أسرار . و ميرسى يا فراوله يا قمر على الحوار الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## farawala (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

يا Dona
لايوجد مثل هذا الخادم او الخادمة اللآن الذى يمكن ان تثقى فية او فيها لأنة لو حصلت اى مشكلة بينكم حت ولو كانت بسيطة سوف تكونى قلقة على اسرارك التى يعرفها عنك.لا تقولى انة لن يحدث اى مشاكل لأن الأمر لا يسلم.
By the way I am a man and Farawala is the name of my sweet heart my daughter


----------



## thelast (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

انا راى ممكن يكون غريب بالنسبه للبعض
ليه لو راجل حب واحد وراح قلها يتقال عيه جريئ وصريح 
لو العكس حصل يتقال ان ديه سلوكها مش كويس اعتقد انى السبب 
فى مجتمعنا الذكورى يعنى بيدى للراجل حقوق فى مثل هذه الامور 
اكتر 
صحيح انى المراه واخده حقوقها من ناحيه منظمات حقوق المراه واجتماعات وماشابه ومن الاتكيت طبعا على حسب الحاجه لو فى منفعه فى موضوع تظهر حقوق المراه
لو فى مشكله تظهر عباره فين الرجاله او هى ديه الرجوله
وجهه نظر عامه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> يا Dona
> لايوجد مثل هذا الخادم او الخادمة اللآن الذى يمكن ان تثقى فية او فيها لأنة لو حصلت اى مشكلة بينكم حت ولو كانت بسيطة سوف تكونى قلقة على اسرارك التى يعرفها عنك.لا تقولى انة لن يحدث اى مشاكل لأن الأمر لا يسلم.
> By the way I am a man and Farawala is the name of my sweet heart my daughter



++ وسايبنى عماله اكلمك على انك فراوله هههههههههه طيب مش كنت تقول .............عامة" سلامى لفراوله وربنا يخليها لك وانا كمان دونا دى تبقى بنوتى بس انا مامتها مش باباها هههههههه ..........ميرسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



thelast قال:


> انا راى ممكن يكون غريب بالنسبه للبعض
> ليه لو راجل حب واحد وراح قلها يتقال عيه جريئ وصريح
> لو العكس حصل يتقال ان ديه سلوكها مش كويس اعتقد انى السبب
> فى مجتمعنا الذكورى يعنى بيدى للراجل حقوق فى مثل هذه الامور
> ...



+ وجهة نظر تحترم ولكن نعمل أيه فى ( المجتمع الذكورى ) كما أن  هناك أيضا" العادات والتقاليد واللى يصح واللى ما يصحش ..... ميرسى يا   thelast  على التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## twety (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميييييا ياجمييل

بس الاحسن والاكرم للبنت
انا متعترفش لاى ولد مهما كان
لانه لو وافق هيذلها فى اى وقت
وهيقولها كلام كتير فى غنى عنه طبعا
سواء فى فترة ماقبل الخطوبه او فى الخطوبه او فى لاجوزاااااز
فى اى حال من الاحوال
هيفكر كتير ويشك اكتر وكلام ملوش لازمه
والمثل بيقول
الباب اللى يحيلك منه  اليرح سده واستريح

ميرسى ياجميل على الموضوع
ونصيحه للبناااااااات 
اكتمى فى نفسك ومتقوليش اكرمللك
اصل الاولاد سورى يعنى
زى الصوف تكرميه يعت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> موضوع جميييييا ياجمييل
> 
> بس الاحسن والاكرم للبنت
> انا متعترفش لاى ولد مهما كان
> ...



+ ههههههههههههههههه عجبتنى أوووووووى زى الصوف تكرميه يعت دى يا خالتى بمبا ....... مش عارفه بتجيبى الكلام السكر ده منين يا تويتى يا قمر ......... عامة" عندك حق فى كل اللى قلتيه بس حكاية ان البنت تكتم دى مفتكرش فى بنت هتقدر تعمل كده من غير ما تجيلها حاله نفسيه ........ميرسى يا تويتى يا عسل وربنا معاكى .


----------



## farawala (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona
الصورة وضحت دلوقتى ؟tell my regards to Dona


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> الصورة وضحت دلوقتى ؟tell my regards to Dona



+:big35:


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

بصي يادونا هو الموضوع ده والنقاش بجد روعة موت
بسي احب اقول ان البنت مش غلط انها تقوله وفى نفس الوقت مش صح
اللى اقصده انه مش مستحب كدة
لان البنت من اجمل الحاجات اللى فيها واهمها حيائها وخجلها وكرامتها
وبيتهيالى هى كدة هتجرح كرامتها اوى
المفروض تكون رزينة وثابتة ومش هى اللى تبادر بكدة
مش معنى كلامى انا كدة تتفلق
بس ممكن تبين حبها ده باسلوب اجمل ومش غلط
يعنى بالافعال تحسسه انها معجبة اوى غرمة بيه بتحبه كدة يعنى
يعنى تحسسه بوجودها وانها مهتمة بيه
ساعات كتير الحاجات دى بتبقي اجمل 1000000 مرة من الكلمة نفسها او انها تقوله وتشوف رايه
وميرسي لموضوعك التحفة ده بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

أيه يا بنتى العقل اللى نزل عليكى فجأه كده......... وقع عليكى منيين أوعى تكونى لطشتيه من حد ..........ولا يكونش ده تأثير الصيام عليكى ههههههههههه وبعدين فين خالص مالص بالص اللى جنتينا بيها ...........عامة" بسم الصليب عليكى النهارده عاقله ورزينه ........يا رب على طول كده وميرسى يا  اللى مش كريزى وربنا معاكى ويكملك بعقلك .


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياسكر
بس انا وقت الجد جد وانا بحب اوى المناقشات دى والهزار كريزى علشان هو المفروض كدة يعنى
ياخرابي هو انتوا كنتوا فاكريني على طول كريزي؟
:smil13::smil13::smil13:
وميرسي ياسكر لردك الجميل ده بجد شجعتيني ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

أه يعنى انتى ساعات كده وساعات كده .............طيب طمنتينى انك مش على طول كده ههههههههههه وميرسى يا قمرايه وربنا يكملك بعقلك .


----------



## gigi angel (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميييييا ياجمييل

بس الاحسن والاكرم للبنت
انا متعترفش لاى ولد مهما كان
لانه لو وافق هيذلها فى اى وقت
وهيقولها كلام كتير فى غنى عنه طبعا
سواء فى فترة ماقبل الخطوبه او فى الخطوبه او فى لاجوزاااااز
فى اى حال من الاحوال
هيفكر كتير ويشك اكتر وكلام ملوش لازمه
والمثل بيقول
الباب اللى يحيلك منه اليرح سده واستريح

ميرسى ياجميل على الموضوع
ونصيحه للبناااااااات 
اكتمى فى نفسك ومتقوليش اكرمللك
اصل الاولاد سورى يعنى
زى الصوف تكرميه يعت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


عنك حق يا twety
هما كده وبعد كدة يروح يقول لصحابه هى اللى جات تكلمنى ويفضحها 
وكل زنبها انها تحبه


----------



## farawala (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona
موضوعك جميل جدا ومفيد جدا.وأحيانا كثيرة تفشل قصة الحب بسبب عدم معرفة الفتاة الأسلوب الذى يوصلها الى الشاب الذى تحبة.بس على فكرة دة كان زمان ولكن دلوقتى البنات بيعرفوا الف والف طريقة لتحقيق هدفهم
:new5::new5::new5:
:new5::new5:
:new5:


----------



## farawala (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona
انة شئ طبيعى ان الورد يجذب الية الفراشات وان العسل يجذب الية النحل بدون ان يقوم كل من الورد او العسل بأى مجهود
فمن الطبيعى ان ينجذب الشاب الى الفتاة بدون ان تقوم هى بأى فعل حتى لايذبل الورد او يفسد العسل
:16_4_16::16_4_16::16_4_16:


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



germen قال:


> موضوع جميييييا ياجمييل
> 
> بس الاحسن والاكرم للبنت
> انا متعترفش لاى ولد مهما كان
> ...



+ ميرسى يا جيرمين ورأيك صحيح 100 %  علشان مفيش واحد ممكن يقدر أو يفهم ان اللى قدامه من حقها تحب وتعبر عن حبها للى بتحبه .......ميرسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> موضوعك جميل جدا ومفيد جدا.وأحيانا كثيرة تفشل قصة الحب بسبب عدم معرفة الفتاة الأسلوب الذى يوصلها الى الشاب الذى تحبة.بس على فكرة دة كان زمان ولكن دلوقتى البنات بيعرفوا الف والف طريقة لتحقيق هدفهم
> :new5::new5::new5:
> :new5::new5:
> :new5:



+ هههههههههه ألف و ألف طريقه ..........أفتن عليك دلوقتى يا أبو فراوله وأقول ان ده رأى شاب مش بنت   وانت حر بقى البنات عندنا صعبين جدا" .......عامة ميرسى لتعليقك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> انة شئ طبيعى ان الورد يجذب الية الفراشات وان العسل يجذب الية النحل بدون ان يقوم كل من الورد او العسل بأى مجهود
> فمن الطبيعى ان ينجذب الشاب الى الفتاة بدون ان تقوم هى بأى فعل حتى لايذبل الورد او يفسد العسل
> :16_4_16::16_4_16::16_4_16:



+ اهو كده الكلام ..........وشهد شاهد من اهلها ........فاهمين يا بنات يعنى هما اللى لازم يجروا وراكوا ويتحايلوا عليكم كمان وبيتهيألى أن جمال البنت فى كبريائها أهم أكتر من انه يكون فى ملامحها ........ميرسى يا ابو فراوله ونورت الموضوع بجد .


----------



## micheal_jesus (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*شكرا على الموضوع دة:
لو انا فى الموقف دة هحاول اتقرب من البنت دية واحسسها انى حاسس بيها وبمشاعرها علشان اوفر عليها الاحراج لان البنت هتتكسف تقول للولد انها بتحبة لاكن الولد مش هيتكسف وعلى فكرة البنت دية اللى تعمل كدة اكيد بنت شارية الولد دة ومتمسكة بية وتكبر فى نظرى لان العادى ان الةلد هو اللى بيروح يبتدى بالكلام لكن البنت لما تبين تبقى بتحبة بجدة ومش عاوزاة يبعد عنها.....................*​صديكقم : مــــــــــايــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــل


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



micheal_jesus قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع دة:
> لو انا فى الموقف دة هحاول اتقرب من البنت دية واحسسها انى حاسس بيها وبمشاعرها علشان اوفر عليها الاحراج لان البنت هتتكسف تقول للولد انها بتحبة لاكن الولد مش هيتكسف وعلى فكرة البنت دية اللى تعمل كدة اكيد بنت شارية الولد دة ومتمسكة بية وتكبر فى نظرى لان العادى ان الةلد هو اللى بيروح يبتدى بالكلام لكن البنت لما تبين تبقى بتحبة بجدة ومش عاوزاة يبعد عنها.....................*​صديكقم : مــــــــــايــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــل


+  طبعا" انت تقصد انها تبين بتصرفاتها دون الكلام لغاية ما الشاب يفهم ولو بيبادلها نفس مشاعرها بيبتدى هو الخطوة الاولى  ........... رأيك تمام يا مايكل وعين العقل ..............ميرسى ليك وربنا معاك .


----------



## farawala (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona
هو أنتى كدة لسة مفتنتيش


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> هو أنتى كدة لسة مفتنتيش



+ أيه ده هو حد سمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههه ميرسى لمرورك يا أبو فراوله وربنا معاك .


----------



## twety (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + ههههههههههههههههه عجبتنى أوووووووى زى الصوف تكرميه يعت دى يا خالتى بمبا ....... مش عارفه بتجيبى الكلام السكر ده منين يا تويتى يا قمر ......... عامة" عندك حق فى كل اللى قلتيه بس حكاية ان البنت تكتم دى مفتكرش فى بنت هتقدر تعمل كده من غير ما تجيلها حاله نفسيه ........ميرسى يا تويتى يا عسل وربنا معاكى .


 
طب واسمعى دى كده

زى طابع البوسته
كل ماتتفى عليه يلزق اكتررررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههه:smil15:
ميرسى ياقمر ليكى
ان كلملا عجبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> طب واسمعى دى كده
> 
> زى طابع البوسته
> كل ماتتفى عليه يلزق اكتررررررررررررر
> ...


+ههههههههههه  أيه ده المفروض نحطلك مسطبه على جنب يا تويتى ونسميها مسطبة خالتى تويتى ..........كلامك سكر  .........وجرىء..... .خلى بقى اى واحد يجرؤ يرد عليكى ..... طبعا" مش هيقدروا ........ميرسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## twety (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

هههههههه اصلك جديدة شويه معنا محضرتيش ايام الاحزار بقى ورسينا فى الاخر على حزب المحبه بس شكلى كده هرجع امجادى زى زماااااااان واعلن الحرب معااااااااكوا وخلوا مخلوق من ولاد جدو ادم يتكلم بقى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## artamisss (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

 الموضوع شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد جدا واحييكى عليه يا دونا 

بينى وبينك حصلت مع واحده صحبتى فى الكليه هى معجبه ومغرمه على راى نانسى 
وهو  شويه معاها على الخط ويقولها كلام كله ذوق   وحنيه 
وشويه تلاقيه كش وبعد  ويقولها شغل  ومشغول ومعرفش ايه 
حبه يكلمها  من موبايله  وحبه يكلمها من شغله  انا اخرت من مازهقت منها قولتلها خدى اللى يحبك مش اللى تحبيه 
الله اعلم بقى عملت ايه هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> هههههههه اصلك جديدة شويه معنا محضرتيش ايام الاحزار بقى ورسينا فى الاخر على حزب المحبه بس شكلى كده هرجع امجادى زى زماااااااان واعلن الحرب معااااااااكوا وخلوا مخلوق من ولاد جدو ادم يتكلم بقى هههههههههههههههههه



+ يااااااااااااااا جامد هههههههههههههه :spor24:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



artamisss قال:


> الموضوع شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد جدا واحييكى عليه يا دونا
> 
> بينى وبينك حصلت مع واحده صحبتى فى الكليه هى معجبه ومغرمه على راى نانسى
> وهو  شويه معاها على الخط ويقولها كلام كله ذوق   وحنيه
> ...



+ واحده صاحبتى هه :thnk0001: مش عارفه ليه كل ما حد يحكى ويقولى واحد صاحبى أو واحده صاحبتى ابقى ...........ما علينا .........ههههههههه .....بصى يا ديانا ممكن يكون فى اسباب عنده مخلياه مش عايز يصارحها بمشاعره  ....مثلا" يكون لسه مكونش نفسه .........وعلى فكره فى شباب كتير بيبقوا مش عايزين يربوطوا البنت جنبهم وهما لسه مش ضامنين مستقبلهم ........ وممكن جدا" يكون من النوع المتردد اللى مش متأكد من مشاعره وعلشان كده بيبقى صعب عليه جدا" ياخد قرار  .........  عامة" ابقى اساليها عملت ايه وردى علينا هههههههههه ...........وميرسى يا ديانا يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## twety (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

دول نسبه قليله الكويسين
لكن الغالبيه اللى فى الظروف دى
بيربطوا البنت بيهم وبعدين يسيبوها 
بعد ما تتعلق بيه والقصه دى طبعا المعروفه


----------



## gigi angel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

دول نسبه قليله الكويسين
لكن الغالبيه اللى فى الظروف دى
بيربطوا البنت بيهم وبعدين يسيبوها 
بعد ما تتعلق بيه والقصه دى طبعا المعروف


عندق حق ياtwety
  فى ولادكمان من النوع الانانى  اوىى عوزين يمشوا ويتفسحوا و بس مش مشكله البنت اللى معاه بتحبه 
هما معنهمش مشكله


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> دول نسبه قليله الكويسين
> لكن الغالبيه اللى فى الظروف دى
> بيربطوا البنت بيهم وبعدين يسيبوها
> بعد ما تتعلق بيه والقصه دى طبعا المعروفه



+ ونسيتى تقولى يا تويتى ان فى بنات برضه بيعملوا كده ...... وطبعا" ده غلط كبير وبيسبب عقد نفسيه عند الطرفين .........ميرسى يا قمرايه وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



germen قال:


> دول نسبه قليله الكويسين
> لكن الغالبيه اللى فى الظروف دى
> بيربطوا البنت بيهم وبعدين يسيبوها
> بعد ما تتعلق بيه والقصه دى طبعا المعروف
> ...



+ انتوا كلكوا جايين على الولاد كده ليه وكأن البنات  ملايكه .... طيب تصدقوا فى بنات الايام دى  يتخاف منها اكتر من الولاد ههههههههه ... ميرسى يا جيرمين يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## artamisss (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

 حصل تطورات كتير ياختى  نتيجتى طلعت امبارح وقابلتها بالصدفه فى الجامعه  ولاقيتها مخطوبببببببببه  هههههههههههههههههههه وبيبو فرقع جييييييييجى  يلا عقبال البنات كلهم يا رب


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



artamisss قال:


> حصل تطورات كتير ياختى  نتيجتى طلعت امبارح وقابلتها بالصدفه فى الجامعه  ولاقيتها مخطوبببببببببه  هههههههههههههههههههه وبيبو فرقع جييييييييجى  يلا عقبال البنات كلهم يا رب



+:big29: برافو كده يبقى واحد صفر لصالح بيبو فرقع جيجى .......... ههههههههههههه ........  ومبروك لنجاحك وعايزين الساقع ولا هتاكليه علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضوعك جميل يادينا 
لكن
لاتاتى الرياح بما تشتهى
السفن يعنى مافيش شاب
بيفكر بالعاطفة والرومانسية
بتاعتك دى لان نادرا ماتلاقى 
شاب بيفكر كدة وفى نفس
الوقت مؤهلاته المادية تسمح
له بالجواز 
واللى حالته المادية تسمحله
مش هايوافق على اى بنت الا
غير لو كانت من اسرة مقتدرة
وجميلة وكمان مستواها العلمى 
زيه
انما الرومانسيات  ماتت خلاص
نادرا ماتلاقى شاب رومانسى 
حالته المادية تسمح بالجواز فى
الايام الغبرة السودا دى


----------



## gigi angel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

يعنى المشاعر والاحسيس مش موجوده 

الله ينور كده الوحد ميكلمش تانى هما جبوها من الاخر


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



ghawy_111 قال:


> موضوعك جميل يادينا
> لكن
> لاتاتى الرياح بما تشتهى
> السفن يعنى مافيش شاب
> ...



+ اولا انا أسمى دونا مش دينا هههههههههه ثانيا" فعلا" بقت الرومانسيه عمله نادره جدا" وان وجدت فى شاب نجده غير قادر على ماديات الزواج ...... ميرسى يا غاوى بجد نورت الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



germen قال:


> يعنى المشاعر والاحسيس مش موجوده
> 
> الله ينور كده الوحد ميكلمش تانى هما جبوها من الاخر



+ لا متتعقديش يا جيرمين هى صحيح الرومانسيه بقت عمله نادره زى ما قلت لكن وجودها مش مستحيل ومن الاخر ما فيش حاجه كامله يعنى لازم حاجه تيجى على حساب حاجه تانيه والمفروض ان البنت تختار بتوازن ما بين عقلها وقلبها دون أن يظلم أيا" منهما الاخر .ميرسى يا جيرمين وربنا معاكى .


----------



## farawala (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> هههههههه اصلك جديدة شويه معنا محضرتيش ايام الاحزار بقى ورسينا فى الاخر على حزب المحبه بس شكلى كده هرجع امجادى زى زماااااااان واعلن الحرب معااااااااكوا وخلوا مخلوق من ولاد جدو ادم يتكلم بقى هههههههههههههههههه



Hi Twety
هو احنا نخلص من حفرة نقع فى دحديرة طبعا انت عرفة مين هى الحفرة دة اللى قالت علينا زى الصوف اما الدحديرةهى اللى قالت علينا زى طابع البوستة
على العموم احنا شاكرين ومش حنرد عشان احنا بنعرف نعامل النص الحلو كويس
بس عايز اعرف هو الموضوع اتقلب علينا لية ميكونش دة سببة حقد ولا غل اللة اعلم
:new5::new5::new5:
:new5::new5::
:new5:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Twety
> هو احنا نخلص من حفرة نقع فى دحديرة طبعا انت عرفة مين هى الحفرة دة اللى قالت علينا زى الصوف اما الدحديرةهى اللى قالت علينا زى طابع البوستة
> على العموم احنا شاكرين ومش حنرد عشان احنا بنعرف نعامل النص الحلو كويس
> بس عايز اعرف هو الموضوع اتقلب علينا لية ميكونش دة سببة حقد ولا غل اللة اعلم
> ...



++ ولا أتقلب عليكوا ولا حاجه ........... دى حتى توتى قلبها ابيض وبنوته زى ا لسكر .......... معلش عندى دى وهى مش هتعمل كده تانى ههههههههههه ............خلاص يا توتى أديكى جبتلنا الكلام .


----------



## dede2000 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا
وانا فى راى انها طبعا ما تصارحش بحبها عاشان طبعا هيشوفها بنظرة مش حلوة خالص علشان المجتمع اللى احنا عايشين فية دة بس الاحسن انها تحاول بالافعال ولو لقت استجابة يبقى الخطوة التانية من ناحيتة .
وبتمنى ان يبقى فى مجتمعنا يكون عادى ان البنت تصارح بحبها عادى لان زى ما الولد بيحب البنت كمان بتحب ومافيش فرق . واسفة على التطويل بس الموضوع عاجبنى اوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



dede2000 قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا جدا
> وانا فى راى انها طبعا ما تصارحش بحبها عاشان طبعا هيشوفها بنظرة مش حلوة خالص علشان المجتمع اللى احنا عايشين فية دة بس الاحسن انها تحاول بالافعال ولو لقت استجابة يبقى الخطوة التانية من ناحيتة .
> وبتمنى ان يبقى فى مجتمعنا يكون عادى ان البنت تصارح بحبها عادى لان زى ما الولد بيحب البنت كمان بتحب ومافيش فرق . واسفة على التطويل بس الموضوع عاجبنى اوى



+ مطولتيش ولا حاجه دا انتى نورتى  الموضوع ....وانا سعيده برأيك يا ديدى.. وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sherif mouris (15 أغسطس 2007)

*هو ها يفهم*

انا اسف ما لحقتش اقراء كل الردود ......... ويمكن يكون حد رد ي زي ولكن

الشاب ليس غبي وسيفهم والفتاه مهما حاولت تداري حبها سيفهم الشاب ..
ها حكيلكوا علي مثال

انا اتجوزت واحدة كنت كل يوم اقابلها في الكنيسة أو مؤتمر أو رحلة لازم اتخانق معاها او تتخانق معاي ...............
لدرجة ان امناء الخدمة والخدام كانوا احياناً يتعمدوا يفرقونا عن بعض في مجموعات المؤتمر ...............

واصيب الجميع بدهشة في الكنيسة عندما علموا اننا سنتزوج وكان اطرف التعليقات التي قيلت كان تعليقي يوم الزفاف مع احد اصدقائي الذي كان يبدوا الاستغراب علي وجهه فقلت له ..........

علي فكرة الصباحية هاتكون في القسم .............!!!

اصدقائي كان هذا الشجار هو ابرز علامات الاهتمام والاعجاب ........\

طبعاً مش دايماً كل الي بيتخانقوا يبقي بيحبوا بعض ..
بس عايز ابين ان الحب بيبان حتي لو حاولنا ندارية ........\

أما ان البنت تروح تقول ..... لا مش موافق مع احترامي لكل الأراء
الولد يقول ويعلن لأنه لو اترفض مش ها يتأثر زي البنت اللي جرحها ها يكون اكبر واعمق.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هو ها يفهم*



sherif mouris قال:


> انا اسف ما لحقتش اقراء كل الردود ......... ويمكن يكون حد رد ي زي ولكن
> 
> الشاب ليس غبي وسيفهم والفتاه مهما حاولت تداري حبها سيفهم الشاب ..
> ها حكيلكوا علي مثال
> ...



+أولا" أهلا" بيك يا شريف معانا فى المنتدى......... ثانياً انت مطمنتناش اذا كانت فعلاً الصباحيه كانت فى القسم ولا عدت على خير ههههههههههه.........ثالثاً أحب اطمنك ان معظم الردود  دا اذا ما كانتش كلها بتوافق رأيك ..... وفكرتنى بالمثل اللى بيقول ما محبه الا بعد عداوه ههههههههه ........ ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك وتحياتى لزوجتك .


----------



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا ومناقشه حلوه 
بالنسبه لرائيى فى الموضوع ده  
اى بنت تكون بتحب شخص ما حتى لو انتظرت سنين ان الشخص ده يبادلها الحب
برجاء فى ربنا وصلاه بلا كلل هيديها سؤل قلبها
بس لازم يكن فى ايمان وتوافق بين الطرفين
وبعد كده كل شىء بيهون
لو هى فى مصر وهو فى جزر الكاريبى هيجيلها لحد عندها
المهم ان محور الموضوع كله متضمن فى اتكالها هى على قدرة الله
انما لو ما اتوجدتش الثقه دى يبقى ازاى تنول المستحيل الا من خلال باب ربنا
وانا ضد فكرة ان البنت تروح تصارح الولد بحبها بعيدا عن التقاليد والعادات 
لأن الكتاب المقدس ذكر ان الرجال هى اللى كانت بتخطب البنات مش العكس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



mohraeel قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا ومناقشه حلوه
> بالنسبه لرائيى فى الموضوع ده
> اى بنت تكون بتحب شخص ما حتى لو انتظرت سنين ان الشخص ده يبادلها الحب
> برجاء فى ربنا وصلاه بلا كلل هيديها سؤل قلبها
> ...



+ كلام جميل ورأى صائب 100 % ........ بحييك عليه ....... وميرسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## gigi angel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

فعلا ده الراى الصحيح ان البنت مش لازم تروح تعترف للولد اللى بتحبه بحبها بس هو اكيد هيعرف وهيحس بيها


----------



## farawala (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona
لقد أعجبنى ردك على نادر الذى قلتى فية الحيره اللى عندك يا نادر دى طبيعيه لانها بكل بساطه صراع ما بين عقل وتفكير الرجل الشرقى اللى بيرفض ان المرأه يكون من حقها التعبير عن مشاعرها للرجل بكل وضوح ولكن لى تعليق صغير وهو ان الرجل الشرقى لا يرفض مثل هذا التعبير عت المشاعر ولكن نرفض ان تتنازل المرأة عن كرامتها فى سبيل هذا الحب .ماذا سوف يحدث لو ان هذا الرجل الذى اعلنت لة حبها كان مرتبط بفتاة اخرى ورفض حبها الذى صارحتة بة ألن يكون فى ذلك جرح لمشاعره وكرامتها


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



germen قال:


> فعلا ده الراى الصحيح ان البنت مش لازم تروح تعترف للولد اللى بتحبه بحبها بس هو اكيد هيعرف وهيحس بيها



+ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا جيرمين يا بنتى يا رب واشوفك عروسه ههههههههههه........ميرسى يا قمرايه وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> لقد أعجبنى ردك على نادر الذى قلتى فية الحيره اللى عندك يا نادر دى طبيعيه لانها بكل بساطه صراع ما بين عقل وتفكير الرجل الشرقى اللى بيرفض ان المرأه يكون من حقها التعبير عن مشاعرها للرجل بكل وضوح ولكن لى تعليق صغير وهو ان الرجل الشرقى لا يرفض مثل هذا التعبير عت المشاعر ولكن نرفض ان تتنازل المرأة عن كرامتها فى سبيل هذا الحب .ماذا سوف يحدث لو ان هذا الرجل الذى اعلنت لة حبها كان مرتبط بفتاة اخرى ورفض حبها الذى صارحتة بة ألن يكون فى ذلك جرح لمشاعره وكرامتها



+أاااااااااااكيد عندك حق يا ابو فراوله ......ورأيك صائب 100% .... وكرامة البنت أغلى من حبها فالحب يمكن ان يعوض مع الايام ولكن كرامتها فهى أثمن من ان تعوض .......... ميرسى وتحياتنا لفراوله ومامتها وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## gigi angel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

مرسىىىىىىى يا dona
على الكلام الحلو ده انتى اللى قمر وعسل وانا اجى جانبك اه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



germen قال:


> مرسىىىىىىى يا dona
> على الكلام الحلو ده انتى اللى قمر وعسل وانا اجى جانبك اه



+وكمان بتغلطى فىّ وبتقولى علىّ قمر وعسل طيب أهو انتى اللى عسل وستين عسل كمان ههههههههههه ميرسى يا جيرمين وربنا يحميكى ويبارك حياتك  .


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona
عايزين نعرف رأيك انت حيكون أية ولا حننتظر كتير


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> عايزين نعرف رأيك انت حيكون أية ولا حننتظر كتير



+ معلش وقفتكوا فى الشمس كتير هههههههههه ....... انا الحقيقه كنت مأجله رأيى علشان أادى فرصه لكل اللى حابين يتناقشوا فى الموضوع ده ...........انا بكل بساطه شايفه ان اجمل ما فى البنت كرامتها ووقارها يعنى حتى لو شعرت باى مشاعر تجاه اى شاب .يجب ان تتأنى ولا تتسرع لئلا تخطو اى خطوه قد تندم عليها ..........أولاً مفيش شاب  النهارده واحنا فى 2007 هيكون بيفكر فى بنت ومكسوف يتكلم والبركه فى الموبايل اللى اختصر مسافات كتيره وقام بدور الوسيط فى كثير من الاحيان وحاجات تانيه كتير مكانتش موجوده زمان ......... ولكن لنفترض انه مش موضح مشاعره والبنت عايزه تعرف .......يبقى زى ما قال كتير منكم ممكن عن طريق بعض التصرفات البسيطه ولكن بدون افعال مباشره وصريحه ........ وممكن لو اب الاعتراف مشترك فيما بينهم ممكن جداً ان تصارحه وهو طبعاً هيكون عارف يعمل ايه .......... المهم عندى ان البنت متنساش ان كرامتها فوق حبها لان الحب لو راح بيتنسى وبيتعوض لكن الكرامه فليس لها بديل أو ثمن ... وميرسى ليك يا ابو فراوله علشان دبستنى فى الرد هههههههه وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona
شكرا على هذا الرد الذى يجب ان يكون الحل امام اى فتاة تعانى من هذة المشكلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> شكرا على هذا الرد الذى يجب ان يكون الحل امام اى فتاة تعانى من هذة المشكلة



+ :ab4:


----------



## maro_marmar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

انا عن نفسى لو حصلى الموقف ده عمرى مهروح اقول للولد انى معجبة بيه او بحبه لان ده مش مقبول وكمان الولد بيعتبر البنت الى بتقول كده جريئة،وممكن ينظر ليها نظرة وحشة،واكيد هدارى فى قلبى ومش هقوله وهسيبها لربنا يعنى مش هخطط ازاى يفهم مشاعرى وازاى يعرف لكن هسيبها لربنا،وميرسى دونا على موضوعك الجميل وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*انا لو من البنت دى حدارى ومش حبين حاجة
لا بالافعال ولا الكلام ولا النظرات
مش عشان الولد حيقول عليا حاجة بس عشن ادام نفسى مقدرش اعمل كدى
وبعدين هو مدام مقليش يبئى مش حاسس بيا وده يدل انه مش بيحبنى والموضوع يخلص وخلاص
وميرسى يا دونا يا قمر على الموضوع الجامد دخ*


----------



## doody (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*لو البنت دى حبت واحد وكانت متأكده أنه برضه بيحبها لكن مش قادر يعرف مشاعرها ايه ممكن ساعتها تحاول تبين بالتصرفات أو الغلاسه الخفيفه 
لكن لو حبيت واحد هى متعرفش مشاعره ايه اتجاهه ساعتها مينفعش تعمل الخطوة الاولى لانه لو كان مرتبط بحد تانى هيبقى فى حاسسيه جامده ما بينهم بعد كده وده رأى سواء للولد أو البنت..
ولو بقى على تدخل حد ما بينهم ده انا شخصيا برفضه تماماً لان لازم تكون حاجة شخصيه ..
وبجد هو موضوع حلو وفكرة لذيذة
أنتى بقى رأيك ايه يا دونا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



maro_marmar قال:


> انا عن نفسى لو حصلى الموقف ده عمرى مهروح اقول للولد انى معجبة بيه او بحبه لان ده مش مقبول وكمان الولد بيعتبر البنت الى بتقول كده جريئة،وممكن ينظر ليها نظرة وحشة،واكيد هدارى فى قلبى ومش هقوله وهسيبها لربنا يعنى مش هخطط ازاى يفهم مشاعرى وازاى يعرف لكن هسيبها لربنا،وميرسى دونا على موضوعك الجميل وشكرا لتعب محبتك



:new5:l ميرسى يا مارو على ردك الرقيق وأكيد انتى عندك حق .... وبجد نورتى الموضوع .....وربنا معااااكى ياااا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *انا لو من البنت دى حدارى ومش حبين حاجة
> لا بالافعال ولا الكلام ولا النظرات
> مش عشان الولد حيقول عليا حاجة بس عشن ادام نفسى مقدرش اعمل كدى
> وبعدين هو مدام مقليش يبئى مش حاسس بيا وده يدل انه مش بيحبنى والموضوع يخلص وخلاص
> وميرسى يا دونا يا قمر على الموضوع الجامد دخ*



دايما جاهزه بالرد ومعندكيش وقت ههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا جيجى نورتى الموضوع بردك الجميل .....ربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

الحب الحقيقى :نستطيع ان نكتشف الحب الحقيقى عن طريق النضج ، ويعني النضج في علاقة الحب أن يكون الشخص قادرا على التمتع بالرضى فى علاقة الحب والرومانسية في الوقت الذي يعلم فيه أن الأفضل قادم وأن الحب ينمو. ان حالة الحب التي تخلو من أية شروط ستثبت نفسها في العلاقة وستتفتح مع الأيام . إنها المعرفة بأنك تنمو مع علاقة الحب. ويعتبر النضج أيضا القدرة على التمسك بمشروع أو موقف معين حتى يتم استكماله ، ويعني ذلك عمل كل ما يحتاج لجعل العلاقة شيئا يفخر به الإنسان . ولكي تنضج علاقة الحب ، ينبغي على الشركين الشعور بأن هناك شيئا خاص بشأنهما لم يكن ليحدث لولا مساهمة كل منهما بذلك . وكذلك فإن شركاء الحب الناضجين تعلموا عدم توقع الكمال من بعضهم البعض. وهم يعلمون أن القبول له مردوده الخاص به. وتعمل الاختلافات لدى كل المحبين على تجربة قدرة الطرف الآخر على القبول والصفح والتفهم. ويسمح المحبون الناضجون لبعضهم البعض بالحرية للسعي نحو مصالحهم الفردية وأصدقائهم دون قيود. ويحدث ذلك حين تفرض الثقة نفسها. ويسمح الحب الناضج بهذا المستوى من الحرية الشخصية من أجل تقريبهم نحو بعضهم البعض.

**** ولكن الأشخاص الذين لا يحترمون كلمتهم فهم الذين لا يمكن الاعتماد عليهم والذين يخلفون وعودهم ويلتمسون الأعذار بدل القيام بواجباتهم . وتتسم حياة هؤلاء بالفوضى وعدم إكمال العمل وعدم الإيفاء والالتزام بالعلاقات.


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



doody قال:


> *لو البنت دى حبت واحد وكانت متأكده أنه برضه بيحبها لكن مش قادر يعرف مشاعرها ايه ممكن ساعتها تحاول تبين بالتصرفات أو الغلاسه الخفيفه
> لكن لو حبيت واحد هى متعرفش مشاعره ايه اتجاهه ساعتها مينفعش تعمل الخطوة الاولى لانه لو كان مرتبط بحد تانى هيبقى فى حاسسيه جامده ما بينهم بعد كده وده رأى سواء للولد أو البنت..
> ولو بقى على تدخل حد ما بينهم ده انا شخصيا برفضه تماماً لان لازم تكون حاجة شخصيه ..
> وبجد هو موضوع حلو وفكرة لذيذة
> أنتى بقى رأيك ايه يا دونا *



هههههههههههه حلوه اووووى حكاية غلاسه خفيفه دى .
ميرسى على رأيك يا دودى وبالنسبه لرأيى انا مع كل ما يحفظ للبنت كرامتها ....ميرررسى لتعليقك وربنا يبارك حيااتك .


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

انا موش لاقيه كلام اقوله بعد كل الردود دى

بس للاسف صحبتى القريبه قوووووووووى منى عندها نفس المشكله لزميل لها بالكليه كان كل تصرفاته معاها وتصرفاتها معاه تؤكد انهم بيحبوا بعض ولكن محدش قال للتانى بحبك لان كل منهم خجول جداااااا وانتهت الكليه وللاسف كل منهم فى بلد مختلفه مشهيعرفوا يشوفوا بعض وصحبتى خايفه لحسن هو ياخد حد غيرها وعاوزة تقوله بحبك بس مكسوفه هى هتحاول تبينها بافعالها ولكن ازاى هى فكرت تتصل بيه على العيد تسال عليه وكدة وخلاص وهو مع نفسه بقى يفهم 

بس انا من رايى ان البنت عااااااادى تعيش حياتها وتستنى النصيب الصالح من عند ربنا يجى بيميعادة واكيد ربنا هيحط الراحه والقبول من ناحيه هذا الشخص لانه مشمعقول تحب فى واحد وتستنى عشان يقولها بحبك وممكن ميقولهاش حتى لو بيحبها وممكن ميجيش يخطبها يبقى على ايه من الاول مكانتش حطت نفسها فى موقف زى دة 


بجد مشعارفه خااااااالص

ميرسىىىىىىى بجد يااحلى دونا لمواضيعك الا عطول متميزة وبتجذب انتباهى يسوع يباركك
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه

كيريا صفوت


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

بجد مواضعكم هايلة بس انا اتهيالى اللى بيحب حد مش هيعمل هيصة اكيد هيعد يفكر ازاى يعرف اذا كان اللى اللى قدامة بيحبة ولا لأ

وانا فى راى اللى بحب حد ومش لاقى طريقة يوصلة حب
تاكد انة لو بيحبك هيحس بيك وهيعرف دة من طريقتك او اى حاجة تعملها قدامة

وانا كنت عايز الفت نظركم لحاجة ودى مهمة على فكرة اى واحد بيحب واحدة ولما يشوفها وهى تبص نحيتة
يفكرها بتبصلة وهى تلايها بتبص على حاجة تانية خالص مرة تكون انت اعد تضحك تيجى هى اول ما تشوفك تضحك انت طبعا هتفكرها معجبة بيك لكن تاكد انها بتضحك عليك
ويا رب يكون حد فهم اى حاجة من اى حاجة
ولكم خالص تمنياتى
الطائر الحزين


----------



## بهاء صالح (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

[/ كن دائما ثلاثه (تحب ، تضحي ،تسامح) وانتبه من ثلاثه (تجرح ، تكره ، تخون) لاتصاحب ثلاثه (متكبر ، جاهل ، خائن) واعطي الناس ثلاثه (المحبه , الوفاء , الاخلاص) واذا عندك اخلاص وفاء ارسلها لمن تحبFONT]


----------



## maream samir (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

[COLOR="DarkRed" البنت كتير مظلومة فى المجتمع الشرقى من جهة المصارحة 
بالمشاعر والاحاسيس بس انا راى متوافق معاكم
انة مش من المفروض انها تصرح بمشاعرها او حبها لان دة هيحطها فى صورة
انها جريئة ومتهورة واكيد اى بنت متحبش انة يتاخد الفكرة دى عنها

ميرسى ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل ويارب من مزيد
:new5:​[/COLOR]


----------



## جهاد لبنان (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

عادة الفتاة تعبر بطريقه ذكيه لاتخدش طبيعتها الانثويه 
فالفتاة مثل الفتي الشاب لها غرائز طبيعيه وحواس تتفاعل مع المحيط ياللي عايشه فيه
بس من ناحية القبول للايجاب ومن الصعب العكس 
شكرا


----------



## رانا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

دونا جرائه جميله خالص  موضوع رائع
 لو نلاحظ المثل اللى بيقول خد اللى يحبك ومتخدش اللى تحبه لان اللى يحبك هايحاول يرضكى باستمرار ولانه هو تعب ودور علشان كده هايحافظ عليكى ولكن البنت لما تصارح الولد بالحب لو هو خفيف هايقع ولكن ولو واثق فى نفسه هيتسالى بيها وبعدين يسبها هى لو بتحب حد مفروض تحاول تقرب بس بشكل غير ملحوظ بادل نفس المشاعر الاهتمام تكمل ولكن ولو لم يبادلها تقف وتبعد عن الاماكن المتواجد فيها هو وهى هاتنساه


----------



## جومان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

اوك بس مش اى وحدة تشوف وحد اتقبلو واتكلم يحبو بعد وتخنهم الايام دى مش عدل​


----------



## LOVE22 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

اعتقد انى مستحيل انى اعرف اجيب على سوال ده ابدأ 
يعنى على حد تعبيرى لو خانى التعبير ايهم تفضل الموت محروق ام الموت مشنوق او الموت مخنوق 
وفي الختام تختار البنت والولد واحد من الثلاثه للحب او تختار النهايه الحتميه انتحار 
(((( في مدام وقفه فوق الكبري وهتنتحر عرفين ليه لانى الى اتزوجته اكتشفت انه بعد 10 سنين حب من طرفين يعينى طالع احول وبيحب صحبتها))))

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## جومان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

اوك ​ممكن تكون حصل معة موقف علشان كدة عايزة تنتحر بس دى خطية كبيرة هى كدة بنقلد يهوذا لمة سلم المسيح لليهود​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

_*

Ramzi قال:





هاد احسن حل ...

لانه انا شخصيا بحب انا ابلش بالحب ... لانه لو فشلت او ما لقيت الحب المتبادل ما رح تفرق معي كثير ... يعني بدايق شوية و خلاص
بس البنت لو عرضت حبها و ملقتش الحب المتبادل ... حتنجن .... حتختنق .... والسوسة حتشتغل ..... و انا مش ناقصنيي يا عم... اخلي البنت تروح لدكتور نفساني من ورايا 


دونا عودتينا على المواضيع الجميلة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


:yahoo::yahoo:

بجد عاجبنى ردك جدا​*_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

_*

farawala قال:



			Hi Dona
انة شئ طبيعى ان الورد يجذب الية الفراشات وان العسل يجذب الية النحل بدون ان يقوم كل من الورد او العسل بأى مجهود
فمن الطبيعى ان ينجذب الشاب الى الفتاة بدون ان تقوم هى بأى فعل حتى لايذبل الورد او يفسد العسل
:16_4_16::16_4_16::16_4_16:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد رايك بجد جميل بحيك عليك بيبن من 

خلفة شخصية تفكيرها عظيم وبجد رايك 

محترم جدا عاجبنى بجد
اصلى البنت مش هدلل على نفسها و تستعرض وتلفت نظر دة ودة علشان دة يعجب ولا دة ما يعجبش 

شكرا يادودو على موضوعك بجد بحيكى علية 
​*_​


----------



## العجايبي (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

او_*لا الموضوع ده جميل وحساس بالنسبه للبنات

فعلا  ان العادىجدا" أن يختار الشاب الفتاه التى يميل لها قلبه ويتمناها زوجه له  

البنت تعمل ايه لو حبت هيا

بصراحة موضوع حساس جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

والحل الامثل انها لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى يحس بالحب ده 

ومن الاحسن تيجى منه افضل ماتيجى منها علشان ماتقعش من نظره 

لان فى شباب بياخده الموقف ده وممكن يلعبوا عليها
من الاحسن  انها تلمح حبها عن طريق افعال
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*_


----------



## mina love jesus (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

سلام الرب معكم​

*انا عندي انها من الاحسن تيجيلي هي وتعترفلي بحبها وانا طبعا مش بحب اجرح حد ده لو هي جريئه 
لو مش جريئه لتتكلم نع صديق او صديقه تصق فيه وهو يقولي ​**صلوات العدرا والقدسين تمون معاكم*​
:new8:


----------



## كوك (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

انا مش  هكون فرحان  لو  هيه  حبتنى  الانى  ممكن اكون  بحب   وحده  تنيه  وده  يكون  لخبطه



موضوع  جميل  جدا


----------



## roiadel (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

والله اللي حصل اني رحت اعترفت لها


----------



## فيولا (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

مساء الخير عليكم
انا راى ان البنت المحترمه او الخجوله  مش هاتقدرلانها جراه زياده عن اللزوم فعمرها ما هتقدر تصرح بمشاعرها للانسان اللى هى بتحبه لانها ببساطه ممكن تكون انخدعت فيه ويحرجها باسلوبه ويقولها ا انه مش بيحبها  بطريقه تجرحهاهو لو فعلا حبها هى هاتحس  من اسلوبه  كمان لو قالها انه فعلا بيحبها بس بيكدب وعلى اول مشكله يقولها انتى اللى جريتى ورايا  انا راى انها ما تقولش ولو خير ليها هايجلها


----------



## R_ZICO_R (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

وانا اقول لكل اللى بيحب متستعجلش على الب يسرعة عشن متتعبش منة


----------



## jesus.my.life (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

من رائى تروح للشاب وتصارحه بمشاعرها ولو هو شاب كويس هيحترم مشاعرها وهيخاف عليها ومش هيتكلم عليها لو مش بيحبها ويهكتم سرها معاه بس
ولو بيحبها هيصارحها برضة


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> الحب الحقيقى :نستطيع ان نكتشف الحب الحقيقى عن طريق النضج ، ويعني النضج في علاقة الحب أن يكون الشخص قادرا على التمتع بالرضى فى علاقة الحب والرومانسية في الوقت الذي يعلم فيه أن الأفضل قادم وأن الحب ينمو. ان حالة الحب التي تخلو من أية شروط ستثبت نفسها في العلاقة وستتفتح مع الأيام . إنها المعرفة بأنك تنمو مع علاقة الحب. ويعتبر النضج أيضا القدرة على التمسك بمشروع أو موقف معين حتى يتم استكماله ، ويعني ذلك عمل كل ما يحتاج لجعل العلاقة شيئا يفخر به الإنسان . ولكي تنضج علاقة الحب ، ينبغي على الشركين الشعور بأن هناك شيئا خاص بشأنهما لم يكن ليحدث لولا مساهمة كل منهما بذلك . وكذلك فإن شركاء الحب الناضجين تعلموا عدم توقع الكمال من بعضهم البعض. وهم يعلمون أن القبول له مردوده الخاص به. وتعمل الاختلافات لدى كل المحبين على تجربة قدرة الطرف الآخر على القبول والصفح والتفهم. ويسمح المحبون الناضجون لبعضهم البعض بالحرية للسعي نحو مصالحهم الفردية وأصدقائهم دون قيود. ويحدث ذلك حين تفرض الثقة نفسها. ويسمح الحب الناضج بهذا المستوى من الحرية الشخصية من أجل تقريبهم نحو بعضهم البعض.
> 
> **** ولكن الأشخاص الذين لا يحترمون كلمتهم فهم الذين لا يمكن الاعتماد عليهم والذين يخلفون وعودهم ويلتمسون الأعذار بدل القيام بواجباتهم . وتتسم حياة هؤلاء بالفوضى وعدم إكمال العمل وعدم الإيفاء والالتزام بالعلاقات.



ميررررسى يا ارمين على التعليق الرائع ... وبجد نورت الموضوع ......ربنا يباركك .


----------



## mero_engel (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*انا طبعا مش هضيف حاجه اكتر من اللي قاله باقي الاعضاء*
*بس اللي هقوله انه مفيش انسان يستاهل انه البنت عشانه تبوح بحبها وحتي لو كان هل هيقدر كده*
*الولد عمره ما كان غبي وفي الحاجات دي بيفهمها وهي طايره *
*فلو حسيتي بتجاهل يبقي بيستعبط من الاخر *
*وملوش لزمه تتعب نفسها وتفكر في انسان اناني *
*انا معاكي يا دونا انه في بنات برضه بتلعب بالولاد بس بالمقارنه بيهم *
*بجد هنطلع ملايكه*
*ميررررررسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الحيوي دا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> انا موش لاقيه كلام اقوله بعد كل الردود دى
> 
> بس للاسف صحبتى القريبه قوووووووووى منى عندها نفس المشكله لزميل لها بالكليه كان كل تصرفاته معاها وتصرفاتها معاه تؤكد انهم بيحبوا بعض ولكن محدش قال للتانى بحبك لان كل منهم خجول جداااااا وانتهت الكليه وللاسف كل منهم فى بلد مختلفه مشهيعرفوا يشوفوا بعض وصحبتى خايفه لحسن هو ياخد حد غيرها وعاوزة تقوله بحبك بس مكسوفه هى هتحاول تبينها بافعالها ولكن ازاى هى فكرت تتصل بيه على العيد تسال عليه وكدة وخلاص وهو مع نفسه بقى يفهم
> 
> ...



ميرررسى يا كيريا على رأيك فى الموضوع اللى فعلا رائع وميررسى لمحبتك و تشجيعك وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمررر :love45:.


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



الطائر & الحزين قال:


> بجد مواضعكم هايلة بس انا اتهيالى اللى بيحب حد مش هيعمل هيصة اكيد هيعد يفكر ازاى يعرف اذا كان اللى اللى قدامة بيحبة ولا لأ
> 
> وانا فى راى اللى بحب حد ومش لاقى طريقة يوصلة حب
> تاكد انة لو بيحبك هيحس بيك وهيعرف دة من طريقتك او اى حاجة تعملها قدامة
> ...


ههههههههههه ميرررسى لمرورك وتعليقك الظريف وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



بهاء صالح قال:


> [/ كن دائما ثلاثه (تحب ، تضحي ،تسامح) وانتبه من ثلاثه (تجرح ، تكره ، تخون) لاتصاحب ثلاثه (متكبر ، جاهل ، خائن) واعطي الناس ثلاثه (المحبه , الوفاء , الاخلاص) واذا عندك اخلاص وفاء ارسلها لمن تحبFONT]




الله على تعليقك الجميل يا بهاء ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## POP 2008 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

من الخطأ ان تسكت على حبها اذا كان هو يبادلها نفس الشعور 
ولكن يوجد من الشباب بعض يكون خجول فى الحديث او فى فتح الموضوع من اساسة 
فمن المممكن ان تفتح هى الموضوع مجرد حديث او مجرد معرفة اراء 
مثلا         ماذا تحب ان تتصف شريكة حياتك
او            من اى نوع من البنات تحب ان ترتبط
بعض الاسئلة التى من خلالها يمكن ان يبتدئ هو الكلام
وهذ يرجع الى طريقة الحديث الت من خلالها معرفة كل شئ 



وهذة وجة نظ ولها حرية التصرف

الله يباركم على موضيعكم الجميلة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*الله يادونا على الموضوع 
انا مريت بنفس الموقف وكنت صغيرة 
وكان ابن عمى ومتربييين مع بعض
وساكنين مع بعض
ولما عزالنا حسيت بشوق ليه وفكرته انه حب ورحت صارحتهبكدة 
لانى كنت خايفة انه يضيع منى 
وبعد شهر حسيت انه مجرد اشتياق لايام طفولتنا مع بعض مش اكتر 
وبردة رحت قالتله ان احنا مينفعش نبقى غير اخوات وبس
كان فى نظرى ان البنت او الولد الى يلاقى الحب الحقيقى يدافع عنه باقسى ما عندة ​*


----------



## my hope (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

طبعا المسالة متعلقة بالدرجة الاولى بشخصية الولد 
فان كان طيب فانها تحاول معاه وبالنهاية عند الياس تعترف بحبها وحتى لو لم يحبها فانه سيحترمها اكثر ولن تنزل قيمتها
اما اذا كانت شخصية الولد متكبرة فيجب المحاولة بالافعال فقط لانه لو اعترفت فانه سيقلل من قيمتها


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



maream samir قال:


> [COLOR="DarkRed" البنت كتير مظلومة فى المجتمع الشرقى من جهة المصارحة
> بالمشاعر والاحاسيس بس انا راى متوافق معاكم
> انة مش من المفروض انها تصرح بمشاعرها او حبها لان دة هيحطها فى صورة
> انها جريئة ومتهورة واكيد اى بنت متحبش انة يتاخد الفكرة دى عنها
> ...



ميرررررسى يا مريم على رأيك وتعليقك الجميل ..........نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## joo_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

_*سلام ونعمة تتبعانكم طول ايام حياتكم 
       موضوع كويس وحساس في نفس الوقت   بس انا احب  اعلق علي الموضوع دة من الصعب جدا علي فتاة  انها تصارح شاب بحبها بذاد احنا في مجتمع شرقي تحكمة عادات وتقاليد  مدة بيكون اصعب بل واقسي علي الفتاة اذا كان حبها من طرف واحد وبصرحة الشباب الاولاد  الايام دي عادو مستهترين جدا ممكن تصارحة بحبها وهو يفكر فيها غلط اويصعب عليها اكتر  ويلعب بيها  ودة هيكون صعب عليها اوى في المستقبل  يعني من غير كلام كتير مينفعش ان الوحدة  تصارح واحد بحبها  
               وشكرا ليكو علي الموضوع دة    
                                                             اخوكو في المسيح جوووووووووووووو*_


----------



## joo_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

_*بسم الرب يسوع المسيح
 :smi411:ا
من قال لا تتزوج اهذا الكلام من كتابنا المقدس ام من  تعاليم دينا لا اكيد لا لان المسيح لة كل المجد قال يترك الرجل اباة وامة ويلتزق بامرأتة هذا ما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس وانا لا اوافقق هذا الكلام ممكن تكون انت عندك عقدة من الزواج بس مكنش ينفع تقول كدة  تعرف لية لان عنوان الموضوع يخض سلام 



                                                اخوكو في المسيح جووووووووووووووووووووووو*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



جهاد لبنان قال:


> عادة الفتاة تعبر بطريقه ذكيه لاتخدش طبيعتها الانثويه
> فالفتاة مثل الفتي الشاب لها غرائز طبيعيه وحواس تتفاعل مع المحيط ياللي عايشه فيه
> بس من ناحية القبول للايجاب ومن الصعب العكس
> شكرا



ر أيك جميل يا جهاد .......نورت الموضوع ميرررسى لمرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## rania-grg (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*مجتمعنا الشرقى بيرفض جرأة البنت ........والصراحة البنت تملى بتتصف بالخجل والحساسية فمن الافضل انها تحاول تبين المشاعر دى بطريقة حلوة ما فيهاش صراحة تامة لو هو حس بيها وتقبل مشاعرها يبقى شىء جميل ولو رفض يبقى تتراجع علشان ما تتجرحش وتتضايق.
احنا خدنا على ان البداية دايما تبقى من آدم علشان كده مش عارفين هيحصل ايه لو حصل العكس؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



رانا قال:


> دونا جرائه جميله خالص  موضوع رائع
> لو نلاحظ المثل اللى بيقول خد اللى يحبك ومتخدش اللى تحبه لان اللى يحبك هايحاول يرضكى باستمرار ولانه هو تعب ودور علشان كده هايحافظ عليكى ولكن البنت لما تصارح الولد بالحب لو هو خفيف هايقع ولكن ولو واثق فى نفسه هيتسالى بيها وبعدين يسبها هى لو بتحب حد مفروض تحاول تقرب بس بشكل غير ملحوظ بادل نفس المشاعر الاهتمام تكمل ولكن ولو لم يبادلها تقف وتبعد عن الاماكن المتواجد فيها هو وهى هاتنساه



أحيييكى على رأيك يا رانا ..بجد نورتى الموضوع ..........ميررررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



جومان قال:


> اوك بس مش اى وحدة تشوف وحد اتقبلو واتكلم يحبو بعد وتخنهم الايام دى مش عدل​



اكييييد عندك حق يا جومان ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



love22 قال:


> اعتقد انى مستحيل انى اعرف اجيب على سوال ده ابدأ
> يعنى على حد تعبيرى لو خانى التعبير ايهم تفضل الموت محروق ام الموت مشنوق او الموت مخنوق
> وفي الختام تختار البنت والولد واحد من الثلاثه للحب او تختار النهايه الحتميه انتحار
> (((( في مدام وقفه فوق الكبري وهتنتحر عرفين ليه لانى الى اتزوجته اكتشفت انه بعد 10 سنين حب من طرفين يعينى طالع احول وبيحب صحبتها))))
> ...



هههههههههههه ميرررسى على التعليق الطريف ومرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



جومان قال:


> اوك ​ممكن تكون حصل معة موقف علشان كدة عايزة تنتحر بس دى خطية كبيرة هى كدة بنقلد يهوذا لمة سلم المسيح لليهود​



ميررررسى لمرورك يا جومان وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> بجد عاجبنى ردك جدا​*_​



عندك حق   هو رمزى رائع فى ردوده .......نورتى وربنا يباركك  يا قمررر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*
> 
> بجد رايك بجد جميل بحيك عليك بيبن من
> 
> ...


ميرررسى يا قمررررررر .. نو رتى الموضوع .. ربنا يباركك .


----------



## monmooon (9 يونيو 2008)

*الموضوع جميل جداُ انا من وجه نظرى انها لو طلعت اللي في قلبها فيه احتمالين لو وافقها وحس بمشاعر ناحيتها ممكن بعد كدا يفضل يذكرلها ان هي اللي ابتدات بلكلام والاحتمال التاني انه ممكن يصدها ودى تبقي صدمه مش هتقل قدامه بس هتصغر نفسه اقدامها هي كمان وسعتها هتبقي التعب صعب عليها علشان كدة انا من راءي انها تكتم اللي مشاعرها لحد ما يبداء هو الاول .... وبجدا الموضوع جميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

1-  تكتم حبها مراعاة لتقاليد وعادات المجتمع ..................

2- لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى يشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عندك طبعا"هذا لو بادلتها انت مشاعرها . 

3- تعترف بهذه المشاعر لصديق مشترك بينكما وهو يفعل ما يراه صوابا" . . 

4- تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك .. 

5- تعمل على نسيانك وتحاول ان تتقبل أى بديل يعرض عليها الزواج . 
 على الشباب أختيار ما يلائمهم من الاجابات السابقه وعلى البنات ان تخبرنا لو كانت هى فى موقف هذه البنت ماذا ستفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اختار رقم 2
اعتقد هذا الحل المثالى من وجهت نظرى لان 
عندما حس الرجل بان هناك مرأة تحبه او معجبة به اذا كان هو يحبها او معجب بها سيبدأ هو بالكلام (الكلام دا اكيد  )

اما اذا لم يرغب بها فلن يحرك ساكناً, هنا يجب على المرأة ان تعرف انه لا يحبها وان تعرف انه لا امل لها فى الارتباط به

بهذة الطريقة ستعرف اذا كان يرغب بها ام لا بدون ان تجرح مشاعرها
وتحافظ على صورتها.

ملحوظة :
*وبدون افعال 
لغة العيون كافية جدا باظهار اذا كانت المرأة تحبه ام لا
واى رجل يستطيع ان يعرف اذا كانت المرأة تحبه ام لا فقط من نظرتها واذا كان هذا الرجل يحبها سيبدأ هو بالكلام معها.

*


----------



## rimo_samir (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

+تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



العجايبي قال:


> او_*لا الموضوع ده جميل وحساس بالنسبه للبنات
> 
> فعلا  ان العادىجدا" أن يختار الشاب الفتاه التى يميل لها قلبه ويتمناها زوجه له
> 
> ...



*ميررررسى يا عجايبى على ردك الجمييل وربنا يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



mina Love Jesus قال:


> سلام الرب معكم​
> 
> *انا عندي انها من الاحسن تيجيلي هي وتعترفلي بحبها وانا طبعا مش بحب اجرح حد ده لو هي جريئه
> لو مش جريئه لتتكلم نع صديق او صديقه تصق فيه وهو يقولي ​**صلوات العدرا والقدسين  تكون معاكم*​
> :new8:



*يمكن اللى تعمله انت غيرك ميعملوووش و يستغل  أعتراف البنت بحبها بصوره سيئه ....ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا ميناا وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## abn yso3 (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*سلام ونعمه*

*طبعا مرسى جدا على موضوعك الشيق*​
*اما من جهه البنت تعمل ايه فافى طريقه سهله جدا 
بيسموها فى علم النفس النسخ الكربونى

يعنى ببساطه البنت اكيد مش هتعجب وتحب ولد من غير مايكون فيه حاجه
شدتها ليه زى ( كلامه + طريقته فى التعامل + اسلوبه + اهتماماته + طيبعته )


فابسط طريقه هى انه تقلده فى الحاجه الحلوه او الكويسه الى شدتها فيه
يعنى تبقى نسخه مشابهه بس طبعا بفكرها هى
وده ابسط شئ علشان اعلن حبى لحد
وبس*​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*تيجى وتصارحنى *
*وهو دة فعلا اللى حصل بينى وبينها *
*انا كنت مش راضى اتكلم خالص ودة كان لسبب ظروف وكنت فاكر انها بتحب واحد صحبى وصحبى دة بيحبها*
*صحبى دة كان صديق عمرى وهو كان ديما بييجى ويحكيلى انة بيموت فيها *
*وقبل ما اسافر حصل انها طلبت تكلمنى وقابلتها وصارحتنى انها بتحبنى وانها كان لازم تقولى كلمة احبك دى قبل ما اسافر علشان افضل افتكرها ونطمن على بعض علشان احنا مش مجرد اصحاب عاديين دة فى بنا اكبر حب *
*وللجمال انا كنت بموت فيها ولما لاقيتها بتقولى بحبك مامنعتش نفسى ابدا فى انى اصارحها واحكلها على اللى فى قلبى تجاهها *
*دى حتى هى سألتنى طلاما انت بتحبنى زى ما بحبك كدة لية ماجتش تقولى*
*قولتلها انا  صحبى (س) بيحبك وبيموت فيكى وبيقولى انك انتى كمان بتحبية *
*وحصل ان كنا مع بعض احنا التلاتة انا وهى وصحبى دة وسألتة عن كذا حاجة كدة كانت اجبتها ان صحبى دة كان بيكدب عليا وانها مش كانت بتحبة لأنة بلسبلها فى العادى *
*ولحد ها الوقت عايش اجمل قصة حب فى عمرى كلة *
*اتمنى فعلا لو ربنا يكملها بالارتباط السعيد ويحفظ حياتنا بأيدة الامينة*
*طولت بس حبيت اوى انى اشرح*
*وهاد مجرد شرح مختصر*
*انا لو ححكيت عن حبى فا هو تقريبا عظم قصة حب فى الدنيا كلها *
*انا متأكد من كدة*
*شكرا للموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

​سوف اشارك معكم

لو الفتاة تقول ما بداخلها سيكون احسن بكتير من ان تكتمها 

هذا الشئ ليس لهو علاقة  بلعادات او التقاليد  

لهو علاقة بحياتي بسعادتي بمن انا او هية مرتاحة اتكون معى ​
شكراا الموضوع في غاية الروعة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



كوك قال:


> انا مش  هكون فرحان  لو  هيه  حبتنى  الانى  ممكن اكون  بحب   وحده  تنيه  وده  يكون  لخبطه
> 
> 
> 
> موضوع  جميل  جدا



*ميرررسى يا كوك على مرورك الجميل ونتمنى نشوووف مشاركاتك دايماً  معانا وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## gonees (1 يوليو 2008)

*الموضوع دا بجد تحفة 
وانا طبعا مش هاضيف جديد بعد ارائكم الاكتر من الرائعة
بس انا مع ان البنت لاتبوح بحبها بالكلام ابدااااااااا علشان هي لو كانت بتحبه بجد دا هيبان تلقائي وغصب عنه من خلال تعاملها معاه واي ولد بيلقطها وهي طايرة  ويعرف ان البنت دي بتحبه ف اذا هو ادي اي رد فعل يبادل بيه الحب دا واعترف بحبه خلاص اوكيه
لكن لو م اداش اي رد فعل او تجنب او ... فيفضل انها تصرف نظر عن الموضوع دا 
البنت لو اعترفت للولد بحبها ممكن يكون في اولاد محترمين (هنفرض الافضل ) ويتقبلوا دا وعادي جدا بس معتقدش ان القصة دي هتستمر كتير لان البنت مكنتش اختيار دي كانت سوري يعني عرض عليه والمثل بيقول خد اللي يحبك ومتاخدش اللي بتموووووووووت فيه 
وممكن يكون الولد دا مش محترم ويستغل الموضوع دا ف انه يلعب بمشاعرها وطبعا اهم حاجة عند اي بنت مشاعرها 
وف اخر عايزة اقول حاجة لاي بنت بتفكر ف الموضوع دا ممكن تجري ورا حاجة كتيييييييييييير اوي وف اخر تكتشفي انها متستحقش دا كله ف خدي بالك
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



roiadel قال:


> والله اللي حصل اني رحت اعترفت لها



*عملت خييييييييير هههههههه
أشكرك على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Mido_28 (5 يوليو 2008)

سلام و نعمه انا شاب و كوني مقيم خارج مصر لا يعني ان انا مش صعيدي جدا- و لكن انا شخصيا شايف انها ممكن تحاول ان تلفت نظره انها تحبه و لو مش ياخد باله لها يبقي ولد غبي و تشكر ربنا انها مش ها ترتبط بيه -بس البنت الفاهمه بس هي ال تقدر تعمل كده دون ان تقلل من شانها في عين الشاب-لان الشاب الشرقي يعني المصري اتعود علب ان يحترم البنت قبل ان يحبها و الاحترام هو ال بيقولوا عليه اليومين دول حب-


----------



## فيفيان فايز (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

انا شايفه ان لو عندها الجرأه الكافيه يبقى تقوله وتتحمل النتيجه


----------



## Mido_28 (6 يوليو 2008)

النتيجه ال هي هاتتحملها يا اخت فيفيان مش هاتكون كويسه لان الراجل الشرقي بيحترم البنت فبل ما يحبها


----------



## donasika (6 يوليو 2008)

بحييكى يا دونا على الموضوع دة بجد فظيع .بس احب اوضح حاجة ان البنات مش سوس الولاد هما اللى بيسطعبطو اوى خصوصا فالواضيع دى او بيعملو مش واخدين بالهم بس الاكيد ان البنت مش لازم تتديلء اوى كدة الزم تتقل:d


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



فيولا قال:


> مساء الخير عليكم
> انا راى ان البنت المحترمه او الخجوله  مش هاتقدرلانها جراه زياده عن اللزوم فعمرها ما هتقدر تصرح بمشاعرها للانسان اللى هى بتحبه لانها ببساطه ممكن تكون انخدعت فيه ويحرجها باسلوبه ويقولها ا انه مش بيحبها  بطريقه تجرحهاهو لو فعلا حبها هى هاتحس  من اسلوبه  كمان لو قالها انه فعلا بيحبها بس بيكدب وعلى اول مشكله يقولها انتى اللى جريتى ورايا  انا راى انها ما تقولش ولو خير ليها هايجلها



*أكييييد عندك حق فى وجهة نظرك .... ميرررسى يا فيولا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Mido_28 (10 يوليو 2008)

يا اخواتي و اخواتي نحن الان في سنه 2008 يعني البنت الخجوله ليس لها مكان و الان مع التحضر الناس ممكن يتناقشوا في مواضيع كانت من 20 سنه قله ادب-انا افتكر مره كان في اجتماع شباب و شابات موضوعه كان عن الجنس مثلا - البنت ال بتحب ممكن تلمح لطرف التاني و انا راي كشاب مش امانع ان ارتبط ببنت حبتني قبل ما انا احبها بالعكس ياريت -انا شايف البنت ال نشاءت في الكنيسه تعرف تحب علي طريفه ملتزمه لاتقلل منها شئ


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



r_zico_r قال:


> وانا اقول لكل اللى بيحب متستعجلش على الب يسرعة عشن متتعبش منة



*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



شادى ميلاد قال:


> من رائى تروح للشاب وتصارحه بمشاعرها ولو هو شاب كويس هيحترم مشاعرها وهيخاف عليها ومش هيتكلم عليها لو مش بيحبها ويهكتم سرها معاه بس
> ولو بيحبها هيصارحها برضة



*طيب لو طلع شاب معندهوووش اخلاق يا شادى تفتكر ممكن يستغل صراحتها دى أزااى ؟؟؟؟
ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل واتمنى متابعتك لنا .. ربنا معاك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا طبعا مش هضيف حاجه اكتر من اللي قاله باقي الاعضاء*
> *بس اللي هقوله انه مفيش انسان يستاهل انه البنت عشانه تبوح بحبها وحتي لو كان هل هيقدر كده*
> *الولد عمره ما كان غبي وفي الحاجات دي بيفهمها وهي طايره *
> *فلو حسيتي بتجاهل يبقي بيستعبط من الاخر *
> ...


 *ميررررررررسى يا ميرووو على التعليق الجميل والمرور الاجمل وربنا يباركك يا سكرررره .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



pop 2008 قال:


> من الخطأ ان تسكت على حبها اذا كان هو يبادلها نفس الشعور
> ولكن يوجد من الشباب بعض يكون خجول فى الحديث او فى فتح الموضوع من اساسة
> فمن المممكن ان تفتح هى الموضوع مجرد حديث او مجرد معرفة اراء
> مثلا         ماذا تحب ان تتصف شريكة حياتك
> ...



*وجهة نظر كويسه فعلاً وسياسة لفت النظر قد تنجح احياناً ..ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وأتمنى متابعتك.. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله يادونا على الموضوع
> انا مريت بنفس الموقف وكنت صغيرة
> وكان ابن عمى ومتربييين مع بعض
> وساكنين مع بعض
> ...



*المهم نعرف كويس الشخص اللى قدامنا ونكون فاهمين هيتصرف ازاى مع صراحتنا 
ميرررسى يا انجى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يرعااكى .​*


----------



## loay alkldine (23 يوليو 2008)

*تاتي اليك وتتكلم معك بصراحه وتتحملالنتيجه،هذا حصل عندي     على فكره بنات هلوكت أجرى من الشباب !هههههههه                *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



my hope قال:


> طبعا المسالة متعلقة بالدرجة الاولى بشخصية الولد
> فان كان طيب فانها تحاول معاه وبالنهاية عند الياس تعترف بحبها وحتى لو لم يحبها فانه سيحترمها اكثر ولن تنزل قيمتها
> اما اذا كانت شخصية الولد متكبرة فيجب المحاولة بالافعال فقط لانه لو اعترفت فانه سيقلل من قيمتها



*صعب التعرف على حقيقة الشخصيه ورد فعلها ومن الممكن جداً أن ينجرح احساس البنت جرحاً لا يندمل  بسهووووله .
 ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> _*سلام ونعمة تتبعانكم طول ايام حياتكم
> موضوع كويس وحساس في نفس الوقت   بس انا احب  اعلق علي الموضوع دة من الصعب جدا علي فتاة  انها تصارح شاب بحبها بذاد احنا في مجتمع شرقي تحكمة عادات وتقاليد  مدة بيكون اصعب بل واقسي علي الفتاة اذا كان حبها من طرف واحد وبصرحة الشباب الاولاد  الايام دي عادو مستهترين جدا ممكن تصارحة بحبها وهو يفكر فيها غلط اويصعب عليها اكتر  ويلعب بيها  ودة هيكون صعب عليها اوى في المستقبل  يعني من غير كلام كتير مينفعش ان الوحدة  تصارح واحد بحبها
> وشكرا ليكو علي الموضوع دة
> اخوكو في المسيح جوووووووووووووو*_



*فعلاً هذه الخطوه غير معتاده فى مجتماعتنا الشرقيه وباقى رأيك سليم 100 % ..

ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> _*بسم الرب يسوع المسيح
> :smi411:ا
> من قال لا تتزوج اهذا الكلام من كتابنا المقدس ام من  تعاليم دينا لا اكيد لا لان المسيح لة كل المجد قال يترك الرجل اباة وامة ويلتزق بامرأتة هذا ما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس وانا لا اوافقق هذا الكلام ممكن تكون انت عندك عقدة من الزواج بس مكنش ينفع تقول كدة  تعرف لية لان عنوان الموضوع يخض سلام
> 
> ...



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



rania-grg قال:


> *مجتمعنا الشرقى بيرفض جرأة البنت ........والصراحة البنت تملى بتتصف بالخجل والحساسية فمن الافضل انها تحاول تبين المشاعر دى بطريقة حلوة ما فيهاش صراحة تامة لو هو حس بيها وتقبل مشاعرها يبقى شىء جميل ولو رفض يبقى تتراجع علشان ما تتجرحش وتتضايق.
> احنا خدنا على ان البداية دايما تبقى من آدم علشان كده مش عارفين هيحصل ايه لو حصل العكس؟*



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



> monmooon قال:
> 
> 
> > *الموضوع جميل جداُ انا من وجه نظرى انها لو طلعت اللي في قلبها فيه احتمالين لو وافقها وحس بمشاعر ناحيتها ممكن بعد كدا يفضل يذكرلها ان هي اللي ابتدات بلكلام والاحتمال التاني انه ممكن يصدها ودى تبقي صدمه مش هتقل قدامه بس هتصغر نفسه اقدامها هي كمان وسعتها هتبقي التعب صعب عليها علشان كدة انا من راءي انها تكتم اللي مشاعرها لحد ما يبداء هو الاول .... وبجدا الموضوع جميل وربنا يباركك*



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



> extreemfxtrader قال:
> 
> 
> > 1-  تكتم حبها مراعاة لتقاليد وعادات المجتمع ..................
> ...



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



> rimo_samir قال:
> 
> 
> > +تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



> abn yso3 قال:
> 
> 
> > *سلام ونعمه*
> ...


*تصدق وجهة نظر جميله جداً وأول مره حد يطرحها فى الموضوع ده .
ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل ياأبن يسوووع وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



come with me قال:


> *تيجى وتصارحنى *
> *وهو دة فعلا اللى حصل بينى وبينها *
> *انا كنت مش راضى اتكلم خالص ودة كان لسبب ظروف وكنت فاكر انها بتحب واحد صحبى وصحبى دة بيحبها*
> *صحبى دة كان صديق عمرى وهو كان ديما بييجى ويحكيلى انة بيموت فيها *
> ...



*يمكن أنت رد فعلك كان حاله خاصه يا جوجو وخصوصاً أنك بتبادلها   نفس المشاعر لكن مش بعيد أبداُ لو مكانك أنسان مش كويس ممكن جداً يستغل صراحة البنت معاه ......على العموم ميرررسى انك شاركتنا  تجربتك  فى الموضوع ده وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > ​سوف اشارك معكم
> ...



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## ziad14d (29 يوليو 2008)

اعترفلهاا بحبي الهاا 

بس الحب مرات لازم يكون منطقى لانهو الحب بحي مو كفايه يمشي الحب ويكون بعده عذاب وتضحيه فالمنطق لازم يلعب دور حتى يشيل متطلبات الحب والوفاء والتضحيه


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

الذى يجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
اذن الزواج هو من اراده الرب للانسان مهما اختار ومهما احب.......... 
يقول الرب امراه فاضله من يجدها  ......... الخ 
اذن رأيى ان الزواج فيه اراده الرب 
ولا يمكن فى مجتمعنا الشرقى أن تبوح الفتاه لحبيبها أنها تحبه ((( هيفهما ))) غلط لو مش عاقل وهيروح لاصحابه ويقول  فلانه بتحبنى  ...... اللى عايز يتزوج   ((  يصلى  ))) علشان ربنا يعطيه المراه الفاضله 
نصيحه مفيش حاجه اسمها حب هذه الايام   لازم الشباب يكونو جادين      فى علاقتهم بالرب              
وربنا هو القادر ان يدبر كل امورهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

> gonees قال:
> 
> 
> > *الموضوع دا بجد تحفة
> ...


*ميرررسى يا gonees على مرورك الجميل وردك الرائع وربنا يبارك تعبك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

> mido_28 قال:
> 
> 
> > سلام و نعمه انا شاب و كوني مقيم خارج مصر لا يعني ان انا مش صعيدي جدا- و لكن انا شخصيا شايف انها ممكن تحاول ان تلفت نظره انها تحبه و لو مش ياخد باله لها يبقي ولد غبي و تشكر ربنا انها مش ها ترتبط بيه -بس البنت الفاهمه بس هي ال تقدر تعمل كده دون ان تقلل من شانها في عين الشاب-لان الشاب الشرقي يعني المصري اتعود علب ان يحترم البنت قبل ان يحبها و الاحترام هو ال بيقولوا عليه اليومين دول حب-


*ميرررسى يا ميدوو على مرورك الجميل ورأيك الرائع وربنا يباركك ويحفظك فى غربتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> انا شايفه ان لو عندها الجرأه الكافيه يبقى تقوله وتتحمل النتيجه



*خبط لزق كده ده انتى متهوره يا فيفيااان ههههههههه
لازم اى حد ياخد باله من قراراته علشان ميندمش ويشوف هو بيتعامل مع مين ورد فعله هيكون ازاى
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

mido_28 قال:


> النتيجه ال هي هاتتحملها يا اخت فيفيان مش هاتكون كويسه لان الراجل الشرقي بيحترم البنت فبل ما يحبها



*عندك حق يا ميدووو  تركيبة الرجل الشرقى وتربيته بتخليه يخاف من البنت الصريحه والجريئه ميرررسى لمرورك مره تانيه وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## يوحنا يوحنا (9 أغسطس 2008)

سلام  الموضوع شيق وانا عندي حل للمشكله دي ..... 
طبعا صعب نتخلي عن افكارنا الشرقيه في ان ابنت ما تبوحش بحبها للولد  وبعدين ما تضمنش اللي هتقوله بحبك افكاره ايه بس مفيش بنت ما تعرفش توصل حبها للولد سواء بالنظرات او بطريقة الاهتمام بيه يعني مش لازم تقولها مباشره وفي نفس الوقت ما تخبيش حبها ............ **


----------



## mora mora (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا رايى يادونا ان البنت دايما بيكون عندهاش شىء من الخجل اكثر من الولد فانا لو مكان البنت دى موش برجح فكره اروح اقول للولد انى بحبه لازم تكون البدايه من عنده ولكن ممكن اعبر له عن حبى ده من نظراتى من كلامى معاه فى كذا طريقه اقدر اوصل ليها عن طريقه انى بحبه بدون انى اتكلم مباشره معاه وهو لوبيحبنى هتكون البدايه من عنده ده رايى بكل صراحه ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل اوى ده مورا


----------



## veronika (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*

*الموضوع حلو اوي يا دونا و احنا متعودين منك على كده
انا رايي ان البنت طبعا ان البنت طبعا  متتكلمش لان دي هتقلل من قيمتها قدام الولد و كمان هيبقى موقف صعب اوي عليها لو الولد ده مش بيبادلها نفس المشاعر
هي تحاول تعبر عن حبها من خلال تصرفتها و لو هو بيحبها هيحس بيها طبعا لكن لو محسش يبقى تحاول تنساه
و ربنا يبارك الجميع*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2008)

انا لو مكان البنت دي مش ممكن اروح اقولة انا بحبك كرامتي وعزة نفسي تمنعني بس جايز غصب عني يبان شوية في عنية لية حاجة كمان في  العصر اللي احنا فية الاولاد اذكية يعني اكيد هيشعر بيهاولو بيميل لها  تبقي خلصت      مرسي قوي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل        علي فكرة كل مواضيعك جميلة وشيقةبجد وانت مخ كبيربيعبر عن انسانة ذكية


----------



## loooly (30 أغسطس 2008)

انا رح حاول اني انسا وببعد عنو ازا ما كان بيبادلني الشعور اما ازا حسيت انو بيبادلني الشعور بحاول اني فهمو بحركاتي واهتمامي الزايد في


----------



## viviane tarek (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل 

لو انا مكان البنت دى 
ممكن اروح لأب أعترافى واحكيلة واطلب منة يتحدس معاة ويتعرف علية
ويحاول يعرف منة اتجاهة ويحاول طبعا" بطرقتة انة يلفت نظرة ليا ويشوف اية رأية

وطبعا" انا عن نفسى مش هسيب نفسى انجرف فالحب او التعلق بالشاب دة 
حتى افهم اذا كان ينفع او لا

شكرا" على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## go love (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خطير جدا 
ودة نظرأ لصعوبة الموقف على االطرفين

عارفا انا بسال نفسى كتير لية احنا وخدين الاولويا فى انينا نعبر عن مشعرنا
لية 
انا شايف ان البنت كمان انسان بتحس اة صعب انها تعبر عن اللي جواها بسهولة زى الولد 
بس من حقها انها تحب وتختار حتى حبيبها من قبل ميتقدملها 
وزى مانتى قلتى اى بنت بيكون ليها موصفات لفارس احلامها 
اول مبتشوفة اكيد تتمنا انها تجرى وتترمى وتصرخ كمان فى حضنة
بس طبعا كل دة فى خيالها بس

مرفوض على ارض الواقع
و
السبب مش هقول مجتمعنا لا
لان السبب مش فى المجتمع او البيئة

السبب انا نفسى مش عارفة( حاجة مخلوقين بيها)
و زى مانتى قلتى
بس مش فى بنات لالالالالالالالالالالالا
كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

كل البنات بتقع فى موقف انها بتعجب بشاب
وبتتتمناة زوج وشريك لحياتها
ودة مش عيب لا طبعا
لان الاحساس والمشاعر خارجة عن اردتها 

المهم عشان انا طولت عليكى اوى
بالنسبة لاسألتك
لو بنت جت وصرحتنى
مش هكدب ولا هبالغ بس حقيقى مش هقبل صرحتها
لان اللي بيميز البنت عن الولد  هو كسوفها وخجلها 
وعلى فكرة  الحب مش محتاج لاى كلام
هو بيوصل باحساسنا ومشاعرنا الحب لهو بريق ملحوظ 

و التعبير عن الحب عمرة مكان عيب ولا الدين حرمة



يعنى الاهتمام والمعملةو التلميـــــــــــــــح بيبان واكيد لو كان فى قبول مبنا احنا الاتنين هيبان ليها وليا 
يعنى عشان لو هى قلتهالي صريحة 

هطر انا كمان لو مفيش قبول هتكون صريحة وهتنجرح اووووووى

وبجد اشكرك على الموضوع


الجـــــــراءة صفة بتميز الولد عن البنت
تقبلى مرورى 
go love


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> donasika قال:
> 
> 
> > بحييكى يا دونا على الموضوع دة بجد فظيع .بس احب اوضح حاجة ان البنات مش سوس الولاد هما اللى بيسطعبطو اوى خصوصا فالواضيع دى او بيعملو مش واخدين بالهم بس الاكيد ان البنت مش لازم تتديلء اوى كدة الزم تتقل:d


*ههههههههه ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> mido_28 قال:
> 
> 
> > يا اخواتي و اخواتي نحن الان في سنه 2008 يعني البنت الخجوله ليس لها مكان و الان مع التحضر الناس ممكن يتناقشوا في مواضيع كانت من 20 سنه قله ادب-انا افتكر مره كان في اجتماع شباب و شابات موضوعه كان عن الجنس مثلا - البنت ال بتحب ممكن تلمح لطرف التاني و انا راي كشاب مش امانع ان ارتبط ببنت حبتني قبل ما انا احبها بالعكس ياريت -انا شايف البنت ال نشاءت في الكنيسه تعرف تحب علي طريفه ملتزمه لاتقلل منها شئ


*ميرررسى لمشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> loay alkldine قال:
> 
> 
> > *تاتي اليك وتتكلم معك بصراحه وتتحملالنتيجه،هذا حصل عندي     على فكره بنات هلوكت أجرى من الشباب !هههههههه                *​


*أجرأ  ولكن هل يتقبل كل الشباب هذ ة الجراءه ؟؟؟؟
 ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> ziad14d قال:
> 
> 
> > اعترفلهاا بحبي الهاا
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > الذى يجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
> ...


*أختلف معك أخى العزيز  ..هل ترى أن الحب خطيئه وانه يتضارب مع علاقتنا مع الرب !!!!!
ميرررسى لمرورك وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> يوحنا يوحنا قال:
> 
> 
> > سلام  الموضوع شيق وانا عندي حل للمشكله دي .....
> > طبعا صعب نتخلي عن افكارنا الشرقيه في ان ابنت ما تبوحش بحبها للولد  وبعدين ما تضمنش اللي هتقوله بحبك افكاره ايه بس مفيش بنت ما تعرفش توصل حبها للولد سواء بالنظرات او بطريقة الاهتمام بيه يعني مش لازم تقولها مباشره وفي نفس الوقت ما تخبيش حبها ............ **


*رأى صائب ..ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> mora mora قال:
> 
> 
> > انا رايى يادونا ان البنت دايما بيكون عندهاش شىء من الخجل اكثر من الولد فانا لو مكان البنت دى موش برجح فكره اروح اقول للولد انى بحبه لازم تكون البدايه من عنده ولكن ممكن اعبر له عن حبى ده من نظراتى من كلامى معاه فى كذا طريقه اقدر اوصل ليها عن طريقه انى بحبه بدون انى اتكلم مباشره معاه وهو لوبيحبنى هتكون البدايه من عنده ده رايى بكل صراحه ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل اوى ده مورا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ردوا يا شباااااااااااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!*



> veronika قال:
> 
> 
> > *الموضوع حلو اوي يا دونا و احنا متعودين منك على كده
> ...


*ميرررسى لمرورك وتشجيعك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > انا لو مكان البنت دي مش ممكن اروح اقولة انا بحبك كرامتي وعزة نفسي تمنعني بس جايز غصب عني يبان شوية في عنية لية حاجة كمان في  العصر اللي احنا فية الاولاد اذكية يعني اكيد هيشعر بيهاولو بيميل لها  تبقي خلصت      مرسي قوي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل        علي فكرة كل مواضيعك جميلة وشيقةبجد وانت مخ كبيربيعبر عن انسانة ذكية


*كلك ذوق بجد .. ميررررسى لتشجيعك وكلماتك الرائعه وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> loooly قال:
> 
> 
> > انا رح حاول اني انسا وببعد عنو ازا ما كان بيبادلني الشعور اما ازا حسيت انو بيبادلني الشعور بحاول اني فهمو بحركاتي واهتمامي الزايد في


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> موضوع خطير جدا
> ودة نظرأ لصعوبة الموقف على االطرفين
> 
> عارفا انا بسال نفسى كتير لية احنا وخدين الاولويا فى انينا نعبر عن مشعرنا
> ...


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_



لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى تشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عندك طبعا"هذا لو بادلتها انت مشاعرها .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع جميييييييييل



​_​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مش عارفه بصراحه لو الموقف ده حصل معايا انا هعمل ايه بالظبط بس مافتكرش اننى هظهر حبى ده أبدا و فى حاجه كمان مهمه اوى ان غالبا الحب ده بيكون خاطىء عشان انا حبيت اللى حبيته ده على اساس ايه بالظبط ؟؟ حب من بعيد لبعيد يعنى ؟ لأ طبعا ماينفعش 
وعلى فكره يا دونا موضوع خطيييييييير وجمييييييييييل جدااا وميرسى كتير ليكى


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


*نوووورت الموضوع يا تونى ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> ميريام عادل قال:
> 
> 
> > مش عارفه بصراحه لو الموقف ده حصل معايا انا هعمل ايه بالظبط بس مافتكرش اننى هظهر حبى ده أبدا و فى حاجه كمان مهمه اوى ان غالبا الحب ده بيكون خاطىء عشان انا حبيت اللى حبيته ده على اساس ايه بالظبط ؟؟ حب من بعيد لبعيد يعنى ؟ لأ طبعا ماينفعش
> > وعلى فكره يا دونا موضوع خطيييييييير وجمييييييييييل جدااا وميرسى كتير ليكى


*نورررررررتى الموضوع يا ميريام بمشاركتك الجميله  ..ميرررسى ياحبيبتى وربنا يباركك​* .


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا مرسى جدا على موضوعك بس انا مكانها اكيد هكتم حبى جويا واحول انساة دة لو انى لقيت هو مش ميلى حتى باى حاجة ولو مايل ليا هبين بافعالى و



وبعدين بلا حب بلا نيلا يا عم انا نقصة افضل احير فى نفسى لية 



بحبة يا باباااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mina_star300 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*:961gn::961gn::961gn::961gn::36_3_15::36_3_15:* شكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل ده   انا راي ان البنت دي لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتي يشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عند الشاب ده لان مجتمعنا بيعتبر جرأة البنت الزايده حاجه مش كويسه  وانا مع راي اخي كوبتك مان ومع راي اختي مرمر وسلام المسيح معكم:Turtle_Dove::Turtle_Dove::Turtle_Dove:


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

احب فى الاول اقول لكل اعضاء المنتدى انكم وحشتونى جدا  ووحشتنى كل الموضوعات الهايلة الى اللى بتقدموها لانى كنت غايب عن المنتدى بقالى فترة كبيرة ​
*انا سبق وقلت راى فى الموضوع دة قبل كدة  : وقلت انى لو بنت جت قالت لى كدة انا احترمها جدا واقدر مشاعرها الجميلة 
واحب اضيف انه مش عيب ولا حرام ان البنت هى اللى تبوح بمشاعرها للولد 
بل على العكس المفروض فى حالة زى كدة البنت دية تكبر فى نظرى لانها ايجابية 
مش سلبية وسايبة كل حاجة زى ماتيجى كدة وخلاص *

*وشكرا *​


----------



## تيمور منصور (18 أكتوبر 2008)

هل الشاب يحب تعرف علي بنات 
اليش


----------



## Michael mourad (19 أكتوبر 2008)

كلامك جميل يا دونا بس احب اوضحلك ان ده احد العادات العتيقة في مجتماعنا ولم تعد بعد تلائم العصر لذلك انا اوافقك الرأي بأنه يتوجب علينا تغير نظرتنا للبنت انها اقل من الرجل واعطائها الحق في اختيار شريك الحياة كما هو للرجل هذا ولكن اري ان الموضوع ليس بهذا الحجم فهذه العادة اخذت بالاندثار في وقتنا الحالي وقد تكاد منعدمة في المدن الا وانها مازالت منتشرة في صعيد مصر والمناطق الريفية لكن كل جديد في المدن سريعاً ما يزحف الي الضواحي واري ان هذا سببه ان اهل الريف والصعيد يتخذون من ساكني المدن مثلا اعلي حيث انهم اكثر تقدما منهم ودائما ما يسعون للحاق بهم 
*قد نتفق او نختلف لكن هذا رأي المختلف​*مايكل مراد


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الحب اجمل شئ في الحياة
وان رايت حبيبك فلا تتخلا عنه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> iam_with_you قال:
> 
> 
> > اولا مرسى جدا على موضوعك بس انا مكانها اكيد هكتم حبى جويا واحول انساة دة لو انى لقيت هو مش ميلى حتى باى حاجة ولو مايل ليا هبين بافعالى و
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> mina_star300 قال:
> 
> 
> > *:961gn::961gn::961gn::961gn::36_3_15::36_3_15:* شكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل ده   انا راي ان البنت دي لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتي يشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عند الشاب ده لان مجتمعنا بيعتبر جرأة البنت الزايده حاجه مش كويسه  وانا مع راي اخي كوبتك مان ومع راي اختي مرمر وسلام المسيح معكم:turtle_dove::turtle_dove::turtle_dove:


*ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعه وربنا يبارك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> micheal_jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > احب فى الاول اقول لكل اعضاء المنتدى انكم وحشتونى جدا  ووحشتنى كل الموضوعات الهايلة الى اللى بتقدموها لانى كنت غايب عن المنتدى بقالى فترة كبيرة ​
> ...


*حمدالله على سلامتك ونورتنا من تانى وميرررررسى على أبداء رايك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> تيمور منصور قال:
> 
> 
> > هل الشاب يحب تعرف علي بنات
> > اليش


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> michael mourad قال:
> 
> 
> > كلامك جميل يا دونا بس احب اوضحلك ان ده احد العادات العتيقة في مجتماعنا ولم تعد بعد تلائم العصر لذلك انا اوافقك الرأي بأنه يتوجب علينا تغير نظرتنا للبنت انها اقل من الرجل واعطائها الحق في اختيار شريك الحياة كما هو للرجل هذا ولكن اري ان الموضوع ليس بهذا الحجم فهذه العادة اخذت بالاندثار في وقتنا الحالي وقد تكاد منعدمة في المدن الا وانها مازالت منتشرة في صعيد مصر والمناطق الريفية لكن كل جديد في المدن سريعاً ما يزحف الي الضواحي واري ان هذا سببه ان اهل الريف والصعيد يتخذون من ساكني المدن مثلا اعلي حيث انهم اكثر تقدما منهم ودائما ما يسعون للحاق بهم
> > *قد نتفق او نختلف لكن هذا رأي المختلف​*مايكل مراد


*للاسف يا اخى العزيز المظهر الخارجى للمجتمع هو ما تغير ولكن ما يرقد تحت هذا المظهر المتحضر ما زال كما كان من أيام اجدادنا والى الان .. فالرجل الشرقى ومهما وصل لمستويات تعليم ومستويات ثقافيه عاليه ما زال بداخله ( سى السيد) الذى يحب امتلاك زمام الامور  ولا يسمح للانثى ان تقود المر كب .. ميرررسى لمرورك يا مايكل واسعدنى تواجدك بالمووضوع .. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> لوقا عادل قال:
> 
> 
> > الحب اجمل شئ في الحياة
> > وان رايت حبيبك فلا تتخلا عنه


*شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bebboo2 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا شكرا علي الموضوع ولكن لا لا اعترف باشكال هزا الحب الحاضر في زمننا ولكن للجواب عليكي لاتفهميني اني معقد اشغلي حبك هزا بمحبة المسيح واعملي علي كسب ابديتك ولالالا تشغلي نفسك بشيء باطل لانه يقول باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل وليس منفعة تحت السماء اخوكي   samuel


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> bebboo2 قال:
> 
> 
> > اولا شكرا علي الموضوع ولكن لا لا اعترف باشكال هزا الحب الحاضر في زمننا ولكن للجواب عليكي لاتفهميني اني معقد اشغلي حبك هزا بمحبة المسيح واعملي علي كسب ابديتك ولالالا تشغلي نفسك بشيء باطل لانه يقول باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل وليس منفعة تحت السماء اخوكي   samuel


*فى الحقيقه لا اعلم لمن توجه رسالتك ولكن على كل حال اشكر لك مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك بالموضوع يا بيبو والرب يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## farou2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة الجواب تأتي الي وتصارحني وتتحمل نتيجة ذلك معي والسبب انها لو احبتني فهي احبت صفاتي وما بدر عني لذلك فبمصارحتها لي فان كنت قد رفضت فهذا شأني وهي بذلك تبقى صديقة ‏واذا ما بدر مني سوء تندم على معرفتي وبالحالتين هي الكاسب الاكبر ملاحظة هامة:عليها ان تصارحه بتردد كبير ولو مصطنع ‏‏_مثلا تقول بتلبك اريد ان اقول لك شيئا ثم تعود فلا تقول ماعندها بإستحياء فإذا كان بليد الذهن او غير ذلك تخبره بنفسها وشكرا الرب معكم


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك يا دونا
موضوع جميل قوى

انا من رأيى      +تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك ..


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع
انا لو مكانها مش هاينفع طبعا انى اقوله لانى ها احس انى برمى نفسى عليه وممكن اقل فى نظره بالنسبه الى اننا فى مجتمع شرقى تحكمه العادات والتقاليد
اما حكايه تصرفاتى ما دى المصيبه انها ممكن تبان قدامه وممكن يتقل ما اهو الولاد دلوقت هما اللى بيتقلوا هههههههه
بس لو كان من محافظتى (البلد اللى ساكنه فيها) اقول لاب اعترافى او اب اعترافه هو وهو يتصرف مكانى ويرشدنى لكن المشكله لو من بلد تانى ومعرفش عنه حاجه غير حبى ليه دى صعبه جدا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بس فى كل الحالات اب الاعتراف يريح وينوب عننا لانه يقدر يتصرف ببساطه ويعرف ميول الطرف الاخر حتى لو الطرف الاخر كان مش بيفكر فى الموضوع دا اب الاعتراف يخليه يفكر


----------



## داريااه (1 يناير 2009)

انا راي انه هي تحاول ان تدرس ميله لها وان كانت الامور تسير في الناحية السلبية اي ماعندوش شعور اتجاهها ابدا فالافضل لها ان نتساه وربنا اكيد سوف يعوضها بالخير ان كانت طيبة وعلى نياتها..شكرا يا اصحابي


----------



## aser_el7ob (3 يناير 2009)

الصراحه شي جميل لاكن يلي بدو يمشي هاد الطريق لازم ايكون من اولها صريح وربنا يبارك على مرورك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

farou2 قال:


> سلام ونعمة الجواب تأتي الي وتصارحني وتتحمل نتيجة ذلك معي والسبب انها لو احبتني فهي احبت صفاتي وما بدر عني لذلك فبمصارحتها لي فان كنت قد رفضت فهذا شأني وهي بذلك تبقى صديقة ‏واذا ما بدر مني سوء تندم على معرفتي وبالحالتين هي الكاسب الاكبر ملاحظة هامة:عليها ان تصارحه بتردد كبير ولو مصطنع ‏‏_مثلا تقول بتلبك اريد ان اقول لك شيئا ثم تعود فلا تقول ماعندها بإستحياء فإذا كان بليد الذهن او غير ذلك تخبره بنفسها وشكرا الرب معكم


 *كلامك جميل ولكن ألست معى أنه أحيانا البنت تكون مخدوعه فى هذه الصفات فقد تكون أحبت شخص توهمت فيه هذه الصفات فتتكلم معه بكل وضوح وصراحه فتكتشف أنه غير أمين على كلامها وتكون قد سببت لنفسها مشكله بلا داعى
هذا مجرد تساؤل وشكرا على مشاركتك معانا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا دونا
> موضوع جميل قوى
> 
> انا من رأيى      +تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك ..



*ما هى المشكله انها هى من ستتحمل النتيجه
ميرسى يا مايكل على مشاركتك واتمنى أن تتابع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> انا لو مكانها مش هاينفع طبعا انى اقوله لانى ها احس انى برمى نفسى عليه وممكن اقل فى نظره بالنسبه الى اننا فى مجتمع شرقى تحكمه العادات والتقاليد
> اما حكايه تصرفاتى ما دى المصيبه انها ممكن تبان قدامه وممكن يتقل ما اهو الولاد دلوقت هما اللى بيتقلوا هههههههه
> بس لو كان من محافظتى (البلد اللى ساكنه فيها) اقول لاب اعترافى او اب اعترافه هو وهو يتصرف مكانى ويرشدنى لكن المشكله لو من بلد تانى ومعرفش عنه حاجه غير حبى ليه دى صعبه جدا



*كلام جميل ورأى رائع
اشكرك  على المشاركه واتمنى المتابعه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> بس فى كل الحالات اب الاعتراف يريح وينوب عننا لانه يقدر يتصرف ببساطه ويعرف ميول الطرف الاخر حتى لو الطرف الاخر كان مش بيفكر فى الموضوع دا اب الاعتراف يخليه يفكر



*كلام جميل
اشكرك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

alav5_alav قال:


> انا راي انه هي تحاول ان تدرس ميله لها وان كانت الامور تسير في الناحية السلبية اي ماعندوش شعور اتجاهها ابدا فالافضل لها ان نتساه وربنا اكيد سوف يعوضها بالخير ان كانت طيبة وعلى نياتها..شكرا يا اصحابي



*ميررررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

aser_el7ob قال:


> الصراحه شي جميل لاكن يلي بدو يمشي هاد الطريق لازم ايكون من اولها صريح وربنا يبارك على مرورك



*ميررررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## أم القمر (11 يناير 2009)

صعب طبعا انها تقوله لان الولد مبيملش للبنت اللى تبين حبها ليه عايزه اقولك هى ممكن تبين حبها من خلال تصرفات بسيطه بس فى حدود اللائق بس برده خايفه انه لما يحس انها بتحبه يتقل عليها زى مابيقولوا عموما لو فى ميل من نحيته اكيد هيبان لان الولد بطبعه مايقدرش يخبى زى البنت


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2009)

أم القمر قال:


> صعب طبعا انها تقوله لان الولد مبيملش للبنت اللى تبين حبها ليه عايزه اقولك هى ممكن تبين حبها من خلال تصرفات بسيطه بس فى حدود اللائق بس برده خايفه انه لما يحس انها بتحبه يتقل عليها زى مابيقولوا عموما لو فى ميل من نحيته اكيد هيبان لان الولد بطبعه مايقدرش يخبى زى البنت



*بتسعدنى مشاركاتك فى مواضيعى يا أم القمر وأتمنى دوام تواصلك معانا​*


----------



## أم القمر (15 يناير 2009)

ميرسى وانا اسعد


----------



## kerya (15 يناير 2009)

الصراحة هو موضوع جميل خالص لكن لو انا حبيت واحد من رابع المستحيلات انى اروح اقولة علشان لازم البنت تحافظ على كرامتها افرض هو فى الاخر قالها بس انا مابحبكيش اكيد هاتتجرح وممكن كمان مايكلموش بعض تانى علشان المفروض على البنت انها ماتكونش جرئية فى الموقف دة خاصة بس انتوا عارفين اصعب حب اية الحب من طرف واحد بيكون صعب خالص وخاصة على البنت وعلى الولد بردة بس مش كتير  معلش انا عارفة انى طولت عليكوا بس هاقول حاجة اخيرة               مفيش حاجة اسمها حب الحب يعنى وهم والضعيف هو                                                           

                  الا  يعيش فى الوهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2009)

أم القمر قال:


> ميرسى وانا اسعد



*نورتى يا ام القمررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2009)

kerya قال:


> الصراحة هو موضوع جميل خالص لكن لو انا حبيت واحد من رابع المستحيلات انى اروح اقولة علشان لازم البنت تحافظ على كرامتها افرض هو فى الاخر قالها بس انا مابحبكيش اكيد هاتتجرح وممكن كمان مايكلموش بعض تانى علشان المفروض على البنت انها ماتكونش جرئية فى الموقف دة خاصة بس انتوا عارفين اصعب حب اية الحب من طرف واحد بيكون صعب خالص وخاصة على البنت وعلى الولد بردة بس مش كتير  معلش انا عارفة انى طولت عليكوا بس هاقول حاجة اخيرة               مفيش حاجة اسمها حب الحب يعنى وهم والضعيف هو
> 
> الا  يعيش فى الوهم



*أنا معاكى يا كيريا فى كل اللى قلتيه مع عدا أخر جمله لان الانسان من غير حب ميقدرش يعيش ودنيته هتبقى ضيقه أوى .. هى كل المشكله تتلخص فى نقطتين أنه يا أما أختيار غلط أو وقت غير منا سب للاختيار .. وميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rmbs8 (29 يناير 2009)

*هاي دونا الموضوع اللي انتى طرحتيه جامد جدا
لكن انا بعد ازنك كان ليا اقتراح
لو هيا فعلا بتحب بجد عمرها ما تقدر تبوح بالمشاعر دي علشان الحب مش كلمه دي مشاعر واحاسيس 
هيا ممكن تبين له اهتمامها لكن من غير ما تفقد كرامتها لان الحب كرامه مش زي ما بيقولوا 
او ممكن تاخد بالها هو بيحب ايه وتبدا تكلمه عنه بس بدون اهدار لكرامتها
وسدقيني هو لو ما حسش يبقي الخسران *
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويملاك من محبته


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2009)

rmbs8 قال:


> *هاي دونا الموضوع اللي انتى طرحتيه جامد جدا
> لكن انا بعد ازنك كان ليا اقتراح
> لو هيا فعلا بتحب بجد عمرها ما تقدر تبوح بالمشاعر دي علشان الحب مش كلمه دي مشاعر واحاسيس
> هيا ممكن تبين له اهتمامها لكن من غير ما تفقد كرامتها لان الحب كرامه مش زي ما بيقولوا
> ...



*ميرسى على طرح رأيك فى الموضوع ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك معنا دائما وربنا يباركك  *


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2012)

*+ من العادى جدا" أن يختار الشاب الفتاه  التى يميل لها قلبه ويتمناها زوجه له ...........ويذهب لها بكل جراءه ليعلن  لها حبه ورغبته فى الارتباط بها .........وان وافقته هذا الميل وهذا الحب  ...تكمل القصه بالخطوبه والزواج ..................الى هنا والقصه عاديه  وتحدث كل يوم ...........وتتكرر من حولنا كثيرا"...........ولكن  .............لو حدث العكس .............بمعنى لو أحبت فتاه شابا" ووجدت  فيه كل الصفات التى تتمنى وجودها فى شريك حياتها ............ فى رأيك أيها  الشاب ماذا تستطيع أن تفعل هذه البنت لتحقق امنيتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يعنى  لو كانت احدى قريباتك أو جاراتك أو زميلاتك شعرت بالحب تجاهك  ............ماذا تريدها ان تفعل وتظل تحترمها ولا تسقط من نظرك ؟؟ لن  أحيرك كثيرا" عليك الاختيار من بين هذه الاجابات :-
+ تكتم حبها مراعاة لتقاليد وعادات المجتمع ..................
+ لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى تشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عندك طبعا"هذا لو بادلتها انت مشاعرها . 
+تعترف بهذه المشاعر لصديق مشترك بينكما وهو يفعل ما يراه صوابا" . . 
+تأتى أليك وتتكلم معك بكل صراحه وتتحمل نتيجة مصارحتك .. 
+ تعمل على نسيانك وتحاول ان تتقبل أى بديل يعرض عليها الزواج . 
++++++++++++++++  على الشباب أختيار ما يلائمهم من الاجابات السابقه وعلى البنات ان تخبرنا  لو كانت هى فى موقف هذه البنت ماذا ستفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2012)

لا أعتقد أن هناك إجابة واحدة ولكن برأيي هما طريقتين
إذا كان المجتمع متحرر نوعاً ما فلا مانع من المصارحة المباشرة
أما إذا كان المجتمع متحفظ فلا مانع من الإشارة إلى قريب أو صديق مشترك
وهذا رأيي


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 يوليو 2012)

*,.

*لو مكآن آلبنت .. لآزم طبعاً أنسى
دهـ لو أديت نفسى آلفرصة أصلاً إنى أحبهـ للدرجآدى
مش علشآن تقآليد ولآ غيرهـ
بس مشآعرى وإحسآسى أغلى من إنى أمنحهم لأى حد بدون مآ أتأكد إنهـ بيبآدلنى نفس آلشعور ... *


.،**
*​


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

> معنى لو أحبت فتاه شابا" ووجدت فيه كل الصفات التى تتمنى وجودها فى شريك حياتها ............ فى رأيك أيها الشاب ماذا تستطيع أن تفعل هذه البنت لتحقق امنيتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اقصى ما يمكنها فى مجتمعنا , انها تديلوا ضوء اخضر , علشان لو مكسوف ام خايف من رد فعلها يتطمن , انما لو هو مش فى دماغه , يبقى الموضوع انتهى


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> لا أعتقد أن هناك إجابة واحدة ولكن برأيي هما طريقتين
> إذا كان المجتمع متحرر نوعاً ما فلا مانع من المصارحة المباشرة
> أما إذا كان المجتمع متحفظ فلا مانع من الإشارة إلى قريب أو صديق مشترك
> وهذا رأيي


ميرسى جدا لمرورك نورت الموضوع​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اقصى ما يمكنها فى مجتمعنا , انها تديلوا ضوء اخضر , علشان لو مكسوف ام خايف من رد فعلها يتطمن , انما لو هو مش فى دماغه , يبقى الموضوع انتهى


ميرسى لمرورك نورت ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يوليو 2012)

*
+ لا تبوح بالكلام ولكن بالافعال حتى تشعر بها وتكون البدايه من عندك طبعا"هذا لو بادلتها انت مشاعرها .*​


----------



## white.angel (18 يوليو 2012)

*مظنش ان فى بنت عاقله تسيب نفسها *
*تحب وتدرس وتظبط امورها على ان دة الشريك المناسب الا لو هو عارف*
*يأما بقى هى شغاله فى عالم الاحلام ..*

*شخصياً مش هقوله شئ طبعاً .... لان كبريائى مايسمحليش *
​


----------



## قلب خاشع لله (18 يوليو 2012)

من رايي انها تحتفظ بحبها لنفسها لو من نصببها هيجلها


----------



## shamaoun (18 يوليو 2012)

لو الحب متبادل .. يبقى عادي هي المفروض تبوح بحبها 
ممكن تكتبله على ورقة انا بحبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مظنش ان فى بنت عاقله تسيب نفسها *
> *تحب وتدرس وتظبط امورها على ان دة الشريك المناسب الا لو هو عارف*
> *يأما بقى هى شغاله فى عالم الاحلام ..*
> 
> ...


ميرسى لردك ومرورك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2012)

قلب خاشع لله قال:


> من رايي انها تحتفظ بحبها لنفسها لو من نصببها هيجلها


ميرسى لمرورك​


----------

